# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > Spoilers >  Terese Willis (Rebekah Elmaloglou)

## Perdita

Neighbours' Willis family are at the centre of more drama on UK screens this week as Imogen finally breaks down and admits that she has an eating disorder.

After weeks of denying her problem, Imogen's resolve crumbles after her worried mum Terese finds evidence of her food binges.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Rebekah Elmaloglou, who plays Terese, for a chat about the storyline and life at Neighbours.

After a few months filming at Neighbours now, how's it all going?
"I'm absolutely loving it. The cast and crew are just incredible, and they've been so welcoming. It's been lovely to work with the younger cast, who are new to the industry but very professional. I'm also really loving working with the established cast who have been there for years. It's really exciting and I'm so pleased to be part of the Neighbours family."

We've seen lots of positive feedback for Terese, so you must be pleased with how people are responding to her!
"Absolutely. I've just found out recently that people are really loving her, so I'm stoked about that. She's so much fun to play, as there are so many different sides to her. On one hand you have the smart and career-minded woman, but then there's also the softer side we see when she's with her family. I think that softer side is starting to come out a little bit more now, and you'll see that on screen soon.

"Terese is my dream role and I'm having a ball playing her. People also seem to be enjoying the Terese/Paul interaction, which is so much fun to do."

What was Imogen's eating disorder storyline like to film?
"It was amazing. Ariel Kaplan, who plays Imogen, is a beautiful little actress and she's been amazing with that whole storyline. It was very much Ariel's storyline and I was there as a support for her, but the feedback for both of us has been fantastic. It's a hard storyline to do, but people have really taken it on board. I'm really happy that Ariel has been acknowledged for the brilliant work she's done on the storyline.

"We also had a beautiful director, Fiona Banks, who directed the full-on block where the story comes to a head. She was amazing too, as she was very soft and calm with us during those scenes. It was a lovely storyline to work on."

Terese tries to comfort Imogen
Â© Channel 5
Terese tries to comfort Imogen


Will we see a lot of guilt from Terese and Brad for not noticing Imogen's problems?
"Yes, because so much of their attention has been focused on Josh and his storylines. This situation with Imogen makes them wake up and realise that they have been neglecting her. There is an element of regret that they weren't more in tune with Imogen and her problems."

How strong would you say Terese and Brad's marriage is?
"It's absolutely solid. That's the interesting thing, because everyone's asking, 'Will Terese and Paul get together?' or 'Will Brad and Lauren get together?' Everyone has been asking me that, but at this stage, definitely not. 

"Who knows what might happen down the track, but at this stage the producers have been telling us that their marriage is on track. They're very strong as a couple and they love each other very much. Although they're very different, they work together well and I think that's often the case with marriages in real life."

There's always a lot of expectation when a new family joins the show. Were you nervous about that?
"I wasn't nervous about the family - I just knew that the character I'd been cast as was fantastic. I just love every aspect of her. I actually didn't know too much about the family at first, I just knew that the producers were changing the show by bringing in new families and giving things a bit of an upheaval. 

"It was only later that I found out how full-on things would be, with the Willis and Turner families having a connection and things like that. But I think the family are working really well together."

The Willis Family; Brad, Terese, Imogen and Josh.
Â© Channel 5
The Willis Family; Brad, Terese, Imogen and Josh.


Are you hoping that we meet Terese and Brad's other daughter Piper before too long?
"I think it's definitely on the cards. It's something that we haven't talked about too much with the producers at this stage, but we are starting to talk about her in the storylines, which is nice. It'd be great to add in another dynamic with her, because she's 14 and so a little bit younger. I'd like to see her come in for sure."

We know that Melissa Bell recently returned for another stint as Lucy Robinson. Did you share many scenes together?
"I have had a few scenes with her. Melissa is absolutely gorgeous and lovely to work with. I've worked with her before in the industry and it was great to see her back on Neighbours. I think the viewers love seeing familiar faces return to the show. There's a few scenes with Terese and Lucy, but Lucy is mostly interacting with Paul and having storylines with him this time."

What are your memories of your time on Home and Away as Sophie Simpson?
"It was an amazing learning platform to work on a show from the age of 15 to 19. It was incredible. I lapped it up and loved every minute of it. I loved the character of Sophie and still do. I also loved working with the people there - some of them are still working at Home and Away, while others have gone back a few times. I have very fond memories."

Does that soap background help you much with Neighbours?
"It does, as the two shows are really similar with the way they're shot. The only difference is that we film six episodes a week on Neighbours, compared to the five that Home and Away does. We're working at a much faster pace but I thrive doing that - I really enjoy working at that speed.

"It's just amazing now to be working with such incredible people who I've admired over the years and met at various awards and events. I have a great deal of respect for them, so the first day I stepped onto Ramsay Street, I was a little bit starstruck! But they've all welcomed me with open arms and it's been a great experience."

----------

blue2 (30-09-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours fans will see Terese Willis's paranoia go into overdrive once she learns of her husband Brad's secret kiss with his ex Lauren Turner.

Brad (Kip Gamblin) and Lauren (Kate Kendall) briefly turned to each other for comfort earlier this year as they struggled to cope with their emotional search for their long-lost daughter.

After weeks of Brad and Lauren keeping the betrayal to themselves, viewers in Australia have seen the truth begin to come out this week as part of the show's dramatic tornado storyline.

Scenes due to air in the UK in a fortnight's time see Lou Carpenter (Tom Oliver) get rushed to hospital after being caught up in the disaster, before drowsily referring to Lauren's secret in front of her husband Matt.

With Matt suspicious, Lauren is forced to confess all and it's not long before Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) finds out about the secret kiss too.

In the aftermath, the strongest reaction comes from Terese as she is adamant that Brad should have no further contact with Lauren.

Now unable to trust her husband, Terese even suggests to Matt (Josef Brown) that they should team up to monitor the movements of their partners and make sure that history isn't repeating itself.

A Neighbours source told Digital Spy: "Terese is determined to keep Brad and Lauren away from each other, but Matt is less sure about her way of going about things.

"In the end, Matt turns to Toadie for advice and Toadie reminds him that marriages need trust to survive. Will Matt be part of Terese's plans?"

----------


## Chicken Little

Terese spoilers
October 13, 2014 at 2:27am
Into temptation
Terese walks out on Brad and straight into the comforting arms of Paul Robinson.

Neighbours Terese is seriously tempted by Paul, as her marriage to Brad crumbles. The recent discovery that Paige is Brad and Lauren's biological daughter has left the Willis marriage in crisis thanks to Terese's ongoing efforts to erase her stepdaughter from their lives. When Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) changes tactics and invites Paige (Olympia Valance) to live in the Willis house, her guilt over her veiled attempt to keep Paige and Lauren (Kate Kendall) separated at all costs overwhelms her until she confesses everything to Brad (Kip Gamblin).

As Brad realises that his wife must be his main priority, Terese's attempts to repair the damage to her family backfire badly when she gives into temptation and pores over Lauren's private journal. The contents of the diary leave her so rocked to think that Brad would prefer a family with Lauren she struggles to accepts his pledge of commitment to her. However, Matt's (Josef Brown) interpretation of his wife's words prompt a wakeup call for Terese when Matt sternly suggests that Mrs Willis stops blaming Lauren for her own marriage problems as their difficulties go way beyond any trouble Lauren could cause them.

Suddenly, it dawns on Terese that Brad was as equally responsible for kissing Lauren in Adelaide as she was. Shocked, she throws herself at her husband but when sexual sparks elude them, Terese breaks down, crying to Brad that she's become Beth and that Lauren is now her in reference to Terese being the other woman in Brad's first marriage to Beth. Although the couple agrees to sort out their problems, Terese's skittishness over the looming conversation delays the inevitable, especially when Brad's returned father Doug (Terence Donovan) suggest that Brad could have had a future with Lauren if his life had turned out differently.

Once again confronted with the sight of Brad and Lauren in a happy family moment with their daughter, a desperate Terese corners Brad and drops the bombshell on him that because their marital problems are all her fault, she has no other option but to walk away from their marriage! Brad is helpless as Terese moves into Lassiter Hotel and while Doug gives his son the opportunity to honestly pursue his feelings for Lauren, Terese seeks solace from her loneliness with a surprisingly understanding Paul. Drawn in by Paul's charms, Terese is soon confronted by the idea of having an affair as a seductive Paul considers further undermining the Willis marriage.

Source: Soap World November 2014

----------

badirene (16-10-2014), Emilayyyy (14-10-2014), Louisa Marshall (14-10-2014)

----------


## Chicken Little

Terese spoilers
October 13, 2014 at 2:27am
Into temptation
Terese walks out on Brad and straight into the comforting arms of Paul Robinson.

Neighbours Terese is seriously tempted by Paul, as her marriage to Brad crumbles. The recent discovery that Paige is Brad and Lauren's biological daughter has left the Willis marriage in crisis thanks to Terese's ongoing efforts to erase her stepdaughter from their lives. When Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) changes tactics and invites Paige (Olympia Valance) to live in the Willis house, her guilt over her veiled attempt to keep Paige and Lauren (Kate Kendall) separated at all costs overwhelms her until she confesses everything to Brad (Kip Gamblin).

As Brad realises that his wife must be his main priority, Terese's attempts to repair the damage to her family backfire badly when she gives into temptation and pores over Lauren's private journal. The contents of the diary leave her so rocked to think that Brad would prefer a family with Lauren she struggles to accepts his pledge of commitment to her. However, Matt's (Josef Brown) interpretation of his wife's words prompt a wakeup call for Terese when Matt sternly suggests that Mrs Willis stops blaming Lauren for her own marriage problems as their difficulties go way beyond any trouble Lauren could cause them.

Suddenly, it dawns on Terese that Brad was as equally responsible for kissing Lauren in Adelaide as she was. Shocked, she throws herself at her husband but when sexual sparks elude them, Terese breaks down, crying to Brad that she's become Beth and that Lauren is now her in reference to Terese being the other woman in Brad's first marriage to Beth. Although the couple agrees to sort out their problems, Terese's skittishness over the looming conversation delays the inevitable, especially when Brad's returned father Doug (Terence Donovan) suggest that Brad could have had a future with Lauren if his life had turned out differently.

Once again confronted with the sight of Brad and Lauren in a happy family moment with their daughter, a desperate Terese corners Brad and drops the bombshell on him that because their marital problems are all her fault, she has no other option but to walk away from their marriage! Brad is helpless as Terese moves into Lassiter Hotel and while Doug gives his son the opportunity to honestly pursue his feelings for Lauren, Terese seeks solace from her loneliness with a surprisingly understanding Paul. Drawn in by Paul's charms, Terese is soon confronted by the idea of having an affair as a seductive Paul considers further undermining the Willis marriage.

Source: Soap World November 2014

----------

Eatdrinklove (16-10-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Neighbours, Terese Willis faces temptation when she stumbles across Lauren Turner's diary.

Determined to make up for all the trouble she has caused for Paige (Olympia Valance), Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) decides to host a lunch for her and Brad (Kim Gamblin).

However, when Paige injures herself at work, Brad cancels lunch to spend time with her and Lauren, unaware that Terese has made such an effort. 

When Terese later drops the food off to the Turners later as a gesture of goodwill, she is surprised to find Lauren's journal lying around.

Desperate to know how Lauren really feels for Brad, Terese is unable to resist temptation and starts to read it, but what will she discover?

Terese finds Lauren's journal.
Â© Channel 5
Terese finds Lauren's journal.

Terese reads the journal.
Â© Channel 5
Terese reads the journal.

Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, November 5 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Ramsay Street, Terese Willis grows closer to Paul Robinson later this month as her problems with husband Brad increase.

Believing distance is the best thing for her and Brad's marriage, Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) checks into a hotel. 

While Doug can't understand why Terese has abandoned her family, Brad is forced to admit his infidelity and Doug sympathises with the difficulty that Terese has faced.

Doug asks Brad to be honest with himself and think about whether he wants to be with Lauren instead, but Brad insists that he loves Terese.

Meanwhile, Terese is throwing herself into work at the hotel and later meets with Paul to discuss business.

When Paul encourages her to open up about her problems, Terese confides in him about her marriage crisis, feeling relieved to have someone to talk to.

Later that evening, Paul convinces Terese not to run home at the first sign of loneliness and Terese finds herself tempted by his offer of having a drink together. Does Paul have an ulterior motive?

Terese has a drink with Paul.
Â© Channel 5
Terese has a drink with Paul.

Terese confides in Paul.
Â© Channel 5
Terese confides in Paul.

Terese and Paul get closer.
Â© Channel 5
Terese and Paul get closer.

Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, November 26 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------

badirene (16-11-2014)

----------


## TaintedLove

In that bottom pic, I don`t think it`s Terese`s eyes that Paul is staring at
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Ramsay Street, Terese Willis will find her strained marriage with Brad coming under more fire as Paul Robinson continues to meddle.

When Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) confides in Paul that she once stopped herself from having an affair with a work colleague years ago and accidentally lets slip that his name was Ezra, Paul deviously tracks down his number.

When Terese runs into Ezra the following day at a work conference organised by Paul, she is flustered to see him and embarrasses herself.

Although Terese suspects that Paul is behind Ezra's sudden appearance, she struggles to work out exactly what he is up to, and it becomes clear that Ezra is also suspicious of Paul's motives. 

Later, Terese catches up with Ezra and is reminded of the rapport they once had. As they share their suspicions about Paul, they agree to ignore them and just enjoy catching up. 

However, when Brad arrives and sees a moment of warmth between them, he is hurt and upset, believing Ezra is the businessman Terese has always wanted him to be.

Despite Terese's protests that nothing is going on with Ezra, Brad refuses to believe her. Feeling frustrated after yet another row with Brad, Terese asks Ezra if he would like to go for a drink with her...

Brad becomes jealous of Ezra
Â© Channel 5
Brad becomes jealous of Ezra

Terese grows closer to Ezra
Â© Channel 5
Terese grows closer to Ezra

Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, December 3 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours regular Terese Willis made a heartbreaking decision on UK screens yesterday (November 25) as she decided to walk out on her husband Brad.

Following weeks of tension between the couple, Terese realised that she needed space and announced that she was moving into Lassiters.

Whether there's any future for Terese and Brad remains to be seen, but in the meantime she will soon face temptation when she comes face-to-face with an old flame.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Rebekah Elmaloglou - who plays Terese - to hear her thoughts on the Willis storyline, her character's future and Neighbours' upcoming 30th anniversary.

Have you enjoyed filming this storyline?
"Yeah, I love all of my storylines! It's good to explore different things as it keeps the fun and the excitement in my job, so I've really loved it. It was hard because I loved the fact that Brad and Terese were so solid at the beginning, but as with most marriages in life, you do have your ups and downs and obviously Brad and Terese are experiencing that now.

"I'm really enjoying seeing Terese on different levels and with some of the scenes coming up, you see a different side of her."

When Terese moves out and checks into the hotel, does she think her marriage is over?
"I don't think Terese thinks her marriage is over at all. It's just a matter of her suddenly realising that she can't blame Lauren or Paige for her problems. The problems are actually within the marriage itself, so she needs a bit of time out to figure out what's going on with her and Brad as a couple. 

"Terese is not moving out because of a final decision over her marriage, it's just that the last six to twelve months have been so overwhelming and she needs space. Who knows whether moving into Lassiters is really a good idea, but it's just a way for her to take some time out of the Ramsay Street situation."

Terese grows closer to Ezra
Â© Channel 5
Terese and Ezra

In the next few episodes, we'll see Terese catch up with Ezra, a guy that she previously had feelings for. What can you tell us about that? 
"Initially my concern was that people would see it as Terese trying to get a bit of payback, but actually it's just Terese in a very vulnerable situation. She's been through so much with Brad and Lauren's kiss and Paige's arrival.

"I certainly didn't see this as Terese trying to get back at Brad, it's just her being so confused at the moment. It's Paul Robinson who finds out about Ezra and arranges for him to come to Erinsborough, so he's putting Terese in a very vulnerable situation where a past desire returns. 

"There's so much going on at home, so Terese falls into a trap and gets caught up in a situation. It was challenging to film, but it was something a little bit different, which I liked."

It seems that Paul is really meddling in Terese's marriage! Does this mean he could have feelings for her?
"With the whole Paul and Terese relationship, from the start it's been power against power. I love their relationship and I think it's fantastic. With this storyline, there's that teaser of, 'Is Paul actually in love with Terese?' We're left to wonder what his intentions are when he organises for Ezra to come into the situation and try to rock the boat with the marriage.

"I think viewers will certainly think Paul is up to something! As for why, we still wonder that and we probably always will. Who knows whether anything will happen? I'm still in the dark and so is Stefan Dennis."

What would you like to happen?
"I know that Stefan and I don't want our characters to get involved too soon, because it would kind of ruin it. We like their feisty, power-play relationship. We're hoping that the producers hold off on that, if they do have it in mind. I mean, they probably don't - we don't know!

"With this whole storyline, it's not flirtatious but you definitely see something ticking in Paul's mind. With him getting Ezra into town, we question why he does that. Could it just be a payback because Paul doesn't like Brad? It's an interesting storyline, but I know viewers will think that Paul probably wants to get Terese into bed!"

Terese has made some bad choices this year, like reading Lauren's diary and being frosty towards Paige. Do you enjoy playing those scenes, or would you prefer her to always be the nice guy?
"I know Terese isn't very popular at the moment! With any character, these sorts of things turn around constantly. There may have been some choices I've made as an actor where I probably would have played things a little bit differently, but as far as Terese goes, any woman who's been through what she has would definitely freak out a little bit! 

"Terese has moved into a new town where her husband's ex-girlfriend lives across the road, then she's found out they've actually got a child together, and then she's found out that they've kissed so there's obviously a connection going on there. Terese has been through a lot and then with having the daughter turn up too, it has been very difficult for her.

"Terese is tough but she's also got a soft, sweet motherly side to her. That does come out occasionally and I think a lot of viewers will start looking at her in a different light in the future. She has been through quite a bit, but I don't think she's very liked at the moment!"

Can you see Paige and Terese ever getting along properly?
"I really hope so. This is just my speculation, but I can see Terese taking Paige under her wing. I think Terese does get to the point where she accepts the fact that Paige is there and she's not going anywhere. That means she has to take Paige under her wing, and I hope that happens. With storylines that we've been filming lately, I can see it going that way. 

"All I know is that Olympia [Valance] and I get along like a house on fire in real life. We're like two little peas in a pod! I adore her and I've taken her under my wing as an older actor looking after a younger actor. I love working with her and I think she's great, so I hope we have a lot more nice storylines in the future."

Some people have suggested that Matt and Terese should get together! How would you feel if that happened?
"I haven't heard that one, so I haven't thought about it! I can't really see it, though, as I see Lauren and Matt being quite solid. They can get through their issues a little bit quicker than Brad and Terese do. I can't see that but who knows, it's television so anything can happen!"

Matt walks on Terese reading Lauren's journal
Â© Channel 5
Matt and Terese

Have you enjoyed having Anne Charleston and Ian Smith (Madge and Harold) on set recently?
"I haven't actually had any scenes with them, but it was just such an honour to meet them and see them at work. There's absolute great respect for them on set. We were all a little bit in awe of them, in a way! They're such legendary and classic characters, so how could you not be?! 

"It's been wonderful having them back. I wish I'd had some scenes with them actually, but unfortunately Terese missed out on that storyline!"

Are you excited about the show's 30th anniversary?
"There's such a buzz at work and it's so huge. It's really exciting and I'm so honoured to be a part of it. To become a cast member last year and be on the show at this amazing time is fantastic. We're having such a fabulous time. We're shooting amazing promos, we're doing lots of interviews and there's so much exciting stuff. 

"It feels like there's almost a bit of a resurgence. We all feel pretty special right now, so it's great. The media and everybody else seems to know about the anniversary, and you have to admit that it's a pretty incredible feat. It's amazing that shows like Neighbours and also EastEnders have been going for so long. It's incredible."

----------

Smp81 (19-06-2017), tammyy2j (26-11-2014)

----------


## gemster

does teresa get raped?

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Rebekah Elmaloglou has hinted that there could be a turbulent time ahead for her character Terese Willis as the dynamic between her husband Brad and Lauren Turner looks set to change.

Brad (Kip Gamblin) is currently supporting Lauren (Kate Kendall) as she deals with the loss of her husband Matt, but Elmaloglou has suggested that things could step up a gear in the coming months.

Elmaloglou told All About Soap: "Terese is trying to have faith in her husband and friend! But, yes, there is definitely a worry there. 

"Brad's constantly reassuring Terese but, without giving too much away, that might change. You will have to wait and see where it goes with Lauren and Brad: there's lots coming up in the next six months!"

Elmaloglou also revealed that viewers could soon be introduced to Terese and Brad's other daughter, Piper.

She said: "We have never seen Piper on screen, but I am hoping they will bring her into the show. We are in discussions about it. I would love another daughter - bring it on!"

----------

badirene (08-05-2015), TaintedLove (27-07-2015)

----------


## lizann

so brad and lauren do get together?

----------


## Perdita

As Terese's life unravels, her job may be at risk as Sheila suspects she is a booze thief.

The Willis marriage remains on shaky ground as Brad continues to honour his promise to care for Lauren. Despite trying to fight her fears that Brad is becoming attracted to his ex-lover, Terese can't ignore her concerns. Her children's problems and pressure from Paul to perform beyond perfection at Lassiters isn't helping Terese either.

As a result, Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) has taken to drinking at lunch and after work. She's being careful to hide her drinking in case she risks her job if she's caught.

However, Terese secret may be uncovered as Sheila (Colette Mann) suspects that The Waterhole's booze supplies are being stolen. Although Sheila sets her sights on the wrong culprit, her CCTV mointoring yields a shocking surprise. Terese is spotted on camera helping herself to the stocks.

Demanding an explanation for her boss' actions, Sheila is not convinced when Terese dismisses her queries and goes through the Willis' bin for the evidence. Sheila finds an empty bottle that matches the stolen items and is intrigued to think that her neighbour could be an alcoholic. Naomi (Morgana O'Reilly) warns her mother not to make unfounded allegations.

After learning that Sheila has actually gone through the rubbish bin, Terese warns Sheila not to question her integrity. Fearing that her secret drinking is about to be found out, Terese is unable to control her nervousness, prompting a Waterhole employee to comment on the situation.

When Sheila tentatively suggest that she may have a drinking problem, Terese is incensed and snaps at her to mind her own business. Becoming increasingly erratic, Terese tries curbing her drinking by embarking on Brad's (Kip Gamblin) "alcohol-free August" campaign to raise money for charity.

Try as she might, Terese's irritability deepens until she hooks up with Paul (Stefan Dennis). Forgetting all about her charitable pledge, Terese enjoys some win with Paul, totally oblivious to the potential strain she's putting on her marriage, if Brad finds out she's drinking behind his back.

 Soap World

----------

Dazzle (30-07-2015), TaintedLove (27-07-2015), tammyy2j (28-07-2015)

----------


## gillyH1981

It is August issue of Soap World not September. th e month needs changing

----------


## indigodance

If Piper puts Paige back in her place .... bring it on !

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Paul not with Naomi now? If he is why is he hooking up with Terese?

----------


## Dazzle

> Is Paul not with Naomi now? If he is why is he hooking up with Terese?


I think "hooking up" just means socialising in this case (hopefully anyway).

----------

scuzziemoo (06-08-2015), tammyy2j (30-07-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I think "hooking up" just means socialising in this case (hopefully anyway).


I hope so I like Paul with Naomi

----------

Dazzle (30-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

While Lauren and Brad wake up wracked with guilt over their night of passion, their betrayal won't stay a secret for long as Terese soon discovers the truth.

Although Lauren and Brad prepare to come clean with her, Lauren has a change of heart when she is met with a humble request from Terese, who wants her help finding a counsellor in order to overcome her drinking problem.

The footage shows Brad and Lauren kissing, as well as Brad staying over
Â© Channel 5
The footage shows Brad and Lauren kissing

When Lauren convinces Brad that keeping the truth from Terese will protect her and prevent her being derailed from rehabilitation, they agree to wait a day. 

However, their best intentions look set to backfire when Terese is forwarded an email from Paul which includes an aerial survey of the neighbourhood. The survey reveals Brad and Lauren kissing the night before, along with evidence that he didn't leave until the next morning. 

Reeling, Terese hides her hurt as Brad returns but after her attempts to elicit a confession are met with lies, she decides to take drastic action.

With Brad distracted, Terese sees an opportunity to exit the house and heads straight to Lauren's, where she prepares to confront her once and for all...

The footage shows Brad and Lauren kissing, as well as Brad staying over
Â© Channel 5
Lauren and Brad's secret is out

Terese is horrified by what she sees
Â© Channel 5
Terese is horrified by what she sees

Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, September 15 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz3kpnJuPaf

----------

Dazzle (05-09-2015), ILTPandN (05-09-2015)

----------


## ILTPandN

I'm really looking forward to the three-hander now!!  Hope Terese dumps Brad asap - she can do better than him.  I guess Lauren got over Matt very quickly....

----------

Dazzle (05-09-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I'm really looking forward to the three-hander now!!  Hope Terese dumps Brad asap - she can do better than him.  I guess Lauren got over Matt very quickly....


The way Matt was before he died is there any wonder if she doesn't miss him?!

----------

badirene (07-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

> The way Matt was before he died is there any wonder if she doesn't miss him?!


 he was her husband for many years and father of her 3 kids, he was working dirty to get back some money as family in debt over bailey and paige

----------

Dazzle (08-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

> The way Matt was before he died is there any wonder if she doesn't miss him?!


 he was her husband for many years and father of her 3 kids, he was working dirty to get back some money as family in debt over bailey and paige

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> he was her husband for many years and father of her 3 kids, he was working dirty to get back some money as family in debt over bailey and paige


It wasn't Paige at all, just Bailey.  It was Matt's fault really though for wanting to buy back the house, because of his ego.  Then of course he would have "slept" with Sharon, if it wasn't for Terese stopping him.  She only stopped him for her own selfish reasons too.

----------

badirene (07-09-2015), Summer8 (09-09-2015)

----------


## DiamondHeart

> It wasn't Paige at all, just Bailey.  It was Matt's fault really though for wanting to buy back the house, because of his ego.  Then of course he would have "slept" with Sharon, if it wasn't for Terese stopping him.  She only stopped him for her own selfish reasons too.


Teresa was so cool when she dragged Matt out of that room and there was nothing selfish about it.

You know at the end of the day Terese and Matt had to deal with their partners doing the unthinkable and yet they end up the bad guys.  Right down to Brad haranguing Matt to his dying moment!

Brad and Lauren are cheaters, Matt and Terese suffered because of it.

----------

Dazzle (08-09-2015), indigodance (08-09-2015), lizann (08-09-2015), Perdita (08-09-2015), tammyy2j (08-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> It wasn't Paige at all, just Bailey.  It was Matt's fault really though for wanting to buy back the house, because of his ego.  Then of course he would have "slept" with Sharon, if it wasn't for Terese stopping him.  She only stopped him for her own selfish reasons too.


I don't think Matt would have slept with Kyle's mother in the end even though he went to her room 

He did love Lauren but Brad was always hanging around 

I feel sorry for Teresa, Lauren is a lousy friend and Brad a bad husband

----------

Dazzle (08-09-2015), indigodance (08-09-2015), Summer8 (09-09-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Teresa was so cool when she dragged Matt out of that room and there was nothing selfish about it.
> 
> You know at the end of the day Terese and Matt had to deal with their partners doing the unthinkable and yet they end up the bad guys.  Right down to Brad haranguing Matt to his dying moment!
> 
> Brad and Lauren are cheaters, Matt and Terese suffered because of it.


Of course it was selfish.  Terese wanted to keep Matt and Lauren together.  She even paid Sharon to go away!

----------

badirene (08-09-2015), Summer8 (09-09-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I don't think Matt would have slept with Kyle's mother in the end even though he want to her room 
> 
> He did love Lauren but Brad was always hanging around 
> 
> I feel sorry for Teresa, Lauren is a lousy friend and Brad a bad husband


It was made pretty obvious Matt would have slept with Sharon.

----------

badirene (08-09-2015), Summer8 (09-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Ramsay Street, there is more heartache for Terese Willis as she realises that she has lost her husband Brad for good.

With Brad and Lauren keen to make their relationship official, Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) finds herself struggling to cope with her emotions and is further hurt to learn that her ex is moving into the Turner house permanently.

When Lauren and Brad later arrive at Harold's to find it trashed, it doesn't take Lauren long to point the finger and Terese is left feeling more isolated than ever.

As Terese's colleagues all become convinced that she is losing the plot, Brad is determined to fight her corner. Terese misconstrues his support for something more and heads off to find him at the Turner house.

Brad and Lauren get intimate, and Brad admits he was miserable in his marriage
Â© Channel 5
Brad and Lauren get intimate

However, once she arrives, Terese's new-found hope is quickly destroyed when she witnesses an intimate moment between Lauren and Brad as he admits that he was miserable in his marriage. 

Shattered and alone, Terese returns home to an empty house where she reflects on all that she has lost. Will she be able find a way to move forward without Brad?

Terese overhears Brad and returns home feeling miserable and alone
Â© Channel 5
Terese overhears Brad and returns home

Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, October 23 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (10-10-2015), ILTPandN (11-10-2015), Mirjam (10-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

terese deserves better than brad, she needs some fun give her a younger lover like tyler or mark

----------

CuriousCase (11-10-2015), Dazzle (11-10-2015), ILTPandN (11-10-2015), tammyy2j (11-10-2015)

----------


## CuriousCase

> terese deserves better than brad, she needs some fun give her a younger lover like tyler or mark


Oooh I like that idea!

----------

Dazzle (11-10-2015), ILTPandN (11-10-2015), indigodance (11-10-2015)

----------


## CuriousCase

> terese deserves better than brad, she needs some fun give her a younger lover like tyler or mark


Oooh I like that idea!

----------


## Natalie00

I'd love that! It'd also be a little bit of karma for Paige :-)

----------

Dazzle (11-10-2015), ILTPandN (11-10-2015), indigodance (11-10-2015), lizann (11-10-2015), NeighboursNutty (11-10-2015), tammyy2j (11-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> terese deserves better than brad, she needs some fun give her a younger lover like tyler or mark


I also like that idea for a bit a fun, although I want to see her with Paul long term.

----------

ILTPandN (11-10-2015)

----------


## ILTPandN

> I'd love that! It'd also be a little bit of karma for Paige :-)


I agree with this!  :Smile: 

I'm actually a bit annoyed at the way they're writing Terese at the moment.  I don't want her to be pining over Brad and hoping to get him back.  I want her to be the one to dump him.

----------

Dazzle (11-10-2015), tammyy2j (11-10-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I like the idea of her with one of the Brennan boys but not with Paul maybe one night stand with him only

----------


## binky321

It would be good to see Terese get her Mojo back though not sure I can picture her with any of the Brennan's but would like her to move on with someone.

----------

Dazzle (12-10-2015), ILTPandN (12-10-2015), Ruffed_lemur (12-10-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> It would be good to see Terese get her Mojo back though not sure I can picture her with any of the Brennan's but would like her to move on with someone.


I can't see her with a Brennan either.

----------


## ScorpioStar

don't get all the hate with Brad and Lauren? =\

I totally understand that he cheated on Terese and that is pretty much unforgivable (though Terese did play a small part). 

Though I wonder if your stances wouldn't be so different had he broken up with Terese THEN gotten with Lauren?

I think it would have been pretty cute had he broken things with Terese first then be with Lauren, I love the way Lauren smiles when she sees Brad, she's very pretty  :Smile:

----------


## ScorpioStar

(repeat)

----------


## indigodance

there's a lot of body language going on behind the smile .... it may be cute but its on a mission ...... hence lessons in life come in many guises ..... and the hard way ........

----------

ILTPandN (12-10-2015)

----------


## ScorpioStar

> there's a lot of body language going on behind the smile .... it may be cute but its on a mission ...... hence lessons in life come in many guises ..... and the hard way ........


I think Brad and Lauren just want to be happy.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (13-10-2015)

----------


## ScorpioStar

(repeat)

----------


## Perdita

You can avoid double posts by using the *Go Advanced* option when you post  :Smile:

----------

ILTPandN (12-10-2015), indigodance (12-10-2015), ScorpioStar (12-10-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> don't get all the hate with Brad and Lauren? =\
> 
> I totally understand that he cheated on Terese and that is pretty much unforgivable (though Terese did play a small part). 
> 
> Though I wonder if your stances wouldn't be so different had he broken up with Terese THEN gotten with Lauren?
> 
> I think it would have been pretty cute had he broken things with Terese first then be with Lauren, I love the way Lauren smiles when she sees Brad, she's very pretty


Terese's behaviour has been about her paranoia over Lauren and Brad which was justified, Lauren has always wanted Brad she offered herself up on a platter to him and he took it, cheating scum  :Angry:

----------

Dazzle (12-10-2015), ILTPandN (13-10-2015), lizann (13-10-2015), TaintedLove (14-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> don't get all the hate with Brad and Lauren? =\
> 
> I totally understand that he cheated on Terese and that is pretty much unforgivable (though Terese did play a small part). 
> 
> Though I wonder if your stances wouldn't be so different had he broken up with Terese THEN gotten with Lauren?


I know you can't help who you fall in love with, so if Terese had been treated sensitively I wouldn't be against Brad and Lauren as a couple (although I don't see any chemistry between them).  Brad should have broken up with Terese and then waited a decent interval before starting a relationship with Lauren - for the kids' sake if nothing else.

It's the way Terese has been written as the villain, and Brad and Lauren both like butter wouldn't melt that makes me cross.  All of Terese's unreasonable behaviour stems from Brad and Lauren's kiss and the subsequent insecurity it caused.  He lied again and again and made her feel like it was all in her head.  No wonder she became neurotic and paranoid!

I've got no sympathy for the pair of them at all.  :Angry:

----------

ILTPandN (13-10-2015), Perdita (13-10-2015), TaintedLove (14-10-2015), tammyy2j (13-10-2015)

----------


## Ames449

I don't have any sympathy for Brad and Lauren either. They could have handled the situation much better than they did. 

Also what is happening with Terese's alcohol problem? That seems to have been forgotten completely. There were a few meetings but that is the last I remember being said about it.

----------

Dazzle (16-10-2015), ILTPandN (15-10-2015)

----------


## Ames449

I don't have any sympathy for Brad and Lauren either. They could have handled the situation much better than they did. 

Also what is happening with Terese's alcohol problem? That seems to have been forgotten completely. There were a few meetings but that is the last I remember being said about it.

----------


## ILTPandN

> I don't have any sympathy for Brad and Lauren either. They could have handled the situation much better than they did. 
> 
> Also what is happening with Terese's alcohol problem? That seems to have been forgotten completely. There were a few meetings but that is the last I remember being said about it.


I'd also forgotten about her alcohol problem! Obviously it wasn't so much of a problem afterall.

I'm so glad Terese didn't beg Brad to stay (today's UK pace episode).  He wants Lauren regardless so it's better that Terese retains some dignity - and also she deserves better than Brad!  

Today's episode was another example of why I dislike Paige at present.  She really didn't seem to care at all about how Brad moving in with Lauren would effect her siblings (including Amber, not just the Willis kids).  I was also a bit surprised at how unbothered Piper seemed to be with things - she seemed perfectly happy to hang out with Brad at Lauren's.

----------

Dazzle (16-10-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I'd also forgotten about her alcohol problem! Obviously it wasn't so much of a problem afterall.
> 
> I'm so glad Terese didn't beg Brad to stay (today's UK pace episode).  He wants Lauren regardless so it's better that Terese retains some dignity - and also she deserves better than Brad!  
> 
> Today's episode was another example of why I dislike Paige at present.  She really didn't seem to care at all about how Brad moving in with Lauren would effect her siblings (including Amber, not just the Willis kids).  I was also a bit surprised at how unbothered Piper seemed to be with things - she seemed perfectly happy to hang out with Brad at Lauren's.


I don't blame Piper.  She hasn't seen her Dad for ages, so why shouldn't she go over there?  it was unfair of Imogen to expect otherwise.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I think Brad and Lauren just want to be happy.


No matter who gets hurt

----------

Dazzle (16-10-2015), ILTPandN (17-10-2015), lizann (17-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Today's episode where Brad moved in with Lauren was so cruel on his children (and Terese of course).  It's not as if he had no other options. He earns decent money and can afford to find another motel/hotel temporarily.  Also I'm sure Karl and Susan would take him in if he were truly desperate.  No, it just comes down to being selfish and putting what he wants before his family's feelings.

I'm disappointed in Piper too. No one asked her to stay away from her dad, just to not betray her mum by playing happy families with him and Lauren. A perfectly reasonable thing to ask as she still has plenty of opportunities to see him.  I really don't think any child in her position would have immediately gone over there like that.




> Also what is happening with Terese's alcohol problem? That seems to have been forgotten completely. There were a few meetings but that is the last I remember being said about it.


When Terese found out about Brad's cheating, she got some of her fight back and determined once and for all to beat her alcohol problem.  I assume that's going well since nothing further's been mentioned.

----------

ILTPandN (17-10-2015), indigodance (16-10-2015), lizann (17-10-2015), tammyy2j (16-10-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

#TeamTerese all the way

----------

Dazzle (16-10-2015), ILTPandN (17-10-2015), indigodance (16-10-2015), lizann (17-10-2015)

----------


## ScorpioStar

> No matter who gets hurt


Where one person leaves their partner for another person, there's always bound to be someone getting hurt. 

That's the way lives works, and relationships. It happens, and Terese will eventually get over it

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## maidmarian

> Where one person leaves their partner for another person, there's always bound to be someone getting hurt. 
> 
> That's the way lives works, and relationships. It happens, and Terese will eventually get over it


Most people do - but some dont!!

They either "switch off" or spend the rest
of their lives plotting revenge or hoping things
will be as they were.

The real life alternatives would be too dull
or too dark or long winded for a soap-
so no matter how heart-broken theyre given
another partner quite soon -even when 
unrealistic!

----------

Dazzle (18-10-2015), ILTPandN (17-10-2015), Ruffed_lemur (17-10-2015)

----------


## ScorpioStar

> Most people do - but some dont!!
> 
> They either "switch off" or spend the rest
> of their lives plotting revenge or hoping things
> will be as they were.
> 
> The real life alternatives would be too dull
> or too dark or long winded for a soap-
> so no matter how heart-broken theyre given
> ...


Yeah I agree, it does make interesting viewing for us neighbours fans!

And btw, something I've learnt, if you click 'go advanced', you can avoid the double post glitch in the system  :Smile:

----------

ILTPandN (17-10-2015), Perdita (16-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

terese should be pulling lauren's hair out by the roots up and down ramsay street, jerry springer fighting style  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NeighboursNutty

I'd watch that!!!

----------

indigodance (17-10-2015)

----------


## Ames449

> I'd watch that!!!


Me too! 

As annoying as Terese can be I do feel bad for her with how Brad handled this whole thing.

----------

indigodance (17-10-2015), lizann (17-10-2015), tammyy2j (03-11-2015)

----------


## Sparklydee

> Me too! 
> 
> As annoying as Terese can be I do feel bad for her with how Brad handled this whole thing.


I think Brad is a waste of space and they would both be better off without him. I remember Brad and Lauren from 20 years ago, which is why I find it hard to buy into this whole "long-ago lovers reunited by fate" scenario.
Alternative plot-line-Brad could fall for Mary and go off to Singapore with her

----------

Dazzle (18-10-2015), ILTPandN (18-10-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> terese should be pulling lauren's hair out by the roots up and down ramsay street, jerry springer fighting style


I hate that sort of thing.  It's just childish.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Sparklydee

> I hate that sort of thing.  It's just childish.


It is. Although I was entertained by Amber and Imogen's cat fight and the time Paige and Imogen pushed each other into the pool. All to do with cheating as I recall. Childish, but then again they are kids really.

----------


## NeighboursNutty

> I hate that sort of thing.  It's just childish.


True  :Sad:   but it is entertaining  :Cheer: 




> I think Brad is a waste of space and they would both be better off without him. I remember Brad and Lauren from 20 years ago, which is why I find it hard to buy into this whole "long-ago lovers reunited by fate" scenario.
> Alternative plot-line-Brad could fall for Mary and go off to Singapore with her


I remember Lauren contracting chlamydia or some other STD, was that from Brad?

----------

ILTPandN (18-10-2015)

----------


## Sparklydee

> True   but it is entertaining 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember Lauren contracting chlamydia or some other STD, was that from Brad?


No, it had been latent for years apparently then she began to get symptoms. Miraculously neither Brad nor Beth got it!

----------

ILTPandN (18-10-2015)

----------


## Sparklydee

> I think Brad and Lauren just want to be happy.


Lauren will soon realise that Brad is no prize, he is not the perfect partner she has romanticised. The day to day niggles of real life will set in and Lauren will get a taste of the Brad that Terese knew, 20 years married, warts and all. I think she will also start to compare him to Matt. Looking forward to seeing Paige's reaction the first time Brad and Lauren have an argument, she won't be able to handle it.

----------

Dazzle (18-10-2015), indigodance (17-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

terese should get brad back from lauren, cheat with him on her and then dump him

----------

ILTPandN (18-10-2015)

----------


## ScorpioStar

> terese should get brad back from lauren, cheat with him on her and then dump him


That just 'lowers' Terese to Brad's behaviour. It's none the better.

----------


## NeighboursNutty

> That just 'lowers' Terese to Brad's behaviour. It's none the better.


Would it be cheating or marital rumpy pumpy? May I also take the liberty of correcting you and say it is 'Brad _and Lauren's_ behaviour'?  Lauren might not have been married to Terese but as human beings, we have a responsibility to deal kindly with one other.

----------

Dazzle (18-10-2015), ILTPandN (18-10-2015), lizann (18-10-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> terese should get brad back from lauren, cheat with him on her and then dump him


I could see that happening.

----------

indigodance (18-10-2015)

----------


## ILTPandN

> I think Brad is a waste of space and they would both be better off without him. I remember Brad and Lauren from 20 years ago, which is why I find it hard to buy into this whole "long-ago lovers reunited by fate" scenario.
> Alternative plot-line-Brad could fall for Mary and go off to Singapore with her


Yes, Beth was "the love of his life" not Lauren.  I also agree about Brad being a waste of space - certainly not worth fighting over!

Be great if Brad headed off with Mary - as long as he took Paige with him....

----------

Dazzle (18-10-2015), lizann (18-10-2015), Sparklydee (18-10-2015), tammyy2j (20-10-2015)

----------


## Ames449

Brad is a serial cheater. He's never happy with what he's got! Frankly, I can't see him and Lauren lasting for long, but I do hope Terese finds someone else to settle down with.

----------

ILTPandN (20-10-2015)

----------


## Sparklydee

> Brad is a serial cheater. He's never happy with what he's got! Frankly, I can't see him and Lauren lasting for long, but I do hope Terese finds someone else to settle down with.


Amen to that! I'd love to see Terese happy with someone else.

----------

ILTPandN (20-10-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

The old Brad (Blonde) was a goofball idiot but likeable

----------


## tammyy2j

> Me too! 
> 
> As annoying as Terese can be I do feel bad for her with how Brad handled this whole thing.


I hate how Terese is being made the villain when it is Brad and Lauren who are the villains

----------

indigodance (03-11-2015)

----------


## Ames449

> I hate how Terese is being made the villain when it is Brad and Lauren who are the villains


Me too. I wish she would tell Brad to get over himself and despite what he thinks he is not a great catch!

----------

Dazzle (03-11-2015)

----------


## indigodance

A man with 5 kids with 3 different women and a trail of failed relationships ..... no way is he a catch ...  he needs some medical intervention on a serious level if you know what I mean ;-)

----------


## Ames449

> A man with 5 kids with 3 different women and a trail of failed relationships ..... no way is he a catch ...  he needs some medical intervention on a serious level if you know what I mean ;-)


Haha! Yes, he really does need help. He definitely has commitment issues.I wonder if we will ever see the infamous Ned. I know the producers are keeping him on a back burner but it would be interesting to see his relationship with Brad.  Does anyone know if Brad has had much to do with him over the years?

----------


## lizann

brad was committed to terese before lauren turned his head or did terese mention him cheating on her before

----------


## Dazzle

> brad was committed to terese before lauren turned his head or did terese mention him cheating on her before


I was just thinking the same thing.  In reality I'm sure a man like Brad would have cheated on Terese several times already.  Of course, the writers want to persuade us that he and Lauren are a true love story.  However, the majority of us on this forum are not at all convinced by it.

----------


## lizann

> I was just thinking the same thing.  In reality I'm sure a man like Brad would have cheated on Terese several times already.  Of course, the writers want to persuade us that he and Lauren are a true love story.  However, the majority of us on this forum are not at all convinced by it.


 they aren't a true love story, don't even think brad really loves lauren, his true love is himself

----------

Dazzle (03-11-2015), maidmarian (03-11-2015), TaintedLove (04-11-2015), tammyy2j (04-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I was just thinking the same thing.  In reality I'm sure a man like Brad would have cheated on Terese several times already.  Of course, the writers want to persuade us that he and Lauren are a true love story.  However, the majority of us on this forum are not at all convinced by it.


 they aren't a true love story, don't even think brad really loves lauren, his true love is himself

----------


## tammyy2j

> I was just thinking the same thing.  In reality I'm sure a man like Brad would have cheated on Terese several times already.  Of course, the writers want to persuade us that he and Lauren are a true love story.  However, the majority of us on this forum are not at all convinced by it.


All was mentioned her near kiss and flirtation with Ezra nothing of Brad cheating on Terese before, I guess he had no one offering themselves up on a platter to him like Lauren was  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LauBuch

I have caught up on this weeks episodes (AUS pace) and is it bad that I enjoyed Lauren feeling nervous over Brad spending time with Terese? 
Like, mate, you're now getting a tiny look into how Terese was feeling for the longest time.

And Paige having a go at Terese for Brad choosing to spend time with Terese...ugh, can't stand her! Bring back the original, carefree, creative and fun Paige!

----------

Dazzle (04-11-2015), TaintedLove (04-11-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> All was mentioned her near kiss and flirtation with Ezra nothing of Brad cheating on Terese before, I guess he had no one offering themselves up on a platter to him like Lauren was


I wouldn't say she offered herself.  Think it's more about the past they share.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I wouldn't say she offered herself.  Think it's more about the past they share.


Lauren made it quite clear she wanted him always butting when not needed in his family business plus Paige pushing too

----------


## indigodance

She offered up her home (and her life) ..... without worrying about the kids too much (only Paige)

----------


## TaintedLove

Deep down I`m sure Terese has the hots for Paul Robinson. There have been a few scenes where there seemed to be a spark between them. And why would Paul send Terese an email with a pic of Brad and Lauren kissing in the street other than to cause trouble for Brad/Lauren? Maybe he likes Terese too.
I would love to see Paul and Terese as a couple.....especially as it would tick off Brad.
win/win
 :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (04-11-2015), lellygurl (04-11-2015), maidmarian (04-11-2015)

----------


## Sparklydee

:Cheer:  :Cheer: 


> Deep down I`m sure Terese has the hots for Paul Robinson. There have been a few scenes where there seemed to be a spark between them. And why would Paul send Terese an email with a pic of Brad and Lauren kissing in the street other than to cause trouble for Brad/Lauren? Maybe he likes Terese too.
> I would love to see Paul and Terese as a couple.....especially as it would tick off Brad.
> win/win


That may well happen...but is it really twisted of me to hope she might have a fling with Mark Brennan first? He's gorgeous, not too much younger than her, and it would annoy both Brad and Paige 😀 also win/win

----------

Dazzle (04-11-2015), indigodance (04-11-2015), lizann (04-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

> That may well happen...but is it really twisted of me to hope she might have a fling with Mark Brennan first? He's gorgeous, not too much younger than her, and it would annoy both Brad and Paige 😀 also win/win


 serve paige rightly

----------


## lizann

> That may well happen...but is it really twisted of me to hope she might have a fling with Mark Brennan first? He's gorgeous, not too much younger than her, and it would annoy both Brad and Paige 😀 also win/win


 serve paige rightly

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> That may well happen...but is it really twisted of me to hope she might have a fling with Mark Brennan first? He's gorgeous, not too much younger than her, and it would annoy both Brad and Paige 😀 also win/win


Can't see Mark with Terese.  I think he looks a lot younger than her too.

----------


## Sparklydee

> Can't see Mark with Terese.  I think he looks a lot younger than her too.


So what?! It's not like there hasn't been a younger man/older woman pairing before. There would be less of an age difference than with Mark and Paige. Anyway, no-one is suggesting they get serious, just have some fun! 😀 it would be so good for Terese and good for Mark to get away from that vile whingey nasty creature Paige

----------

Dazzle (04-11-2015), lizann (05-11-2015), tammyy2j (05-11-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> So what?! It's not like there hasn't been a younger man/older woman pairing before. There would be less of an age difference than with Mark and Paige. Anyway, no-one is suggesting they get serious, just have some fun! 😀 it would be so good for Terese and good for Mark to get away from that vile whingey nasty creature Paige


I would expect there is a bigger age gap between Terese and Mark.  Surely more than 10 years!  I just can't see them together though.  Rather see her with Paul.

----------


## Sparklydee

> I would expect there is a bigger age gap between Terese and Mark.  Surely more than 10 years!  I just can't see them together though.  Rather see her with Paul.


No, there are 12 years between Mark and Paige, only about 8 between Mark and Terese. Anyway, wouldn't there be at least 10 years between her and Paul? I'd be ok with either pairing as long she moved on from Brad.

----------

Dazzle (05-11-2015)

----------


## LauBuch

> No, there are 12 years between Mark and Paige, only about 8 between Mark and Terese. Anyway, wouldn't there be at least 10 years between her and Paul? I'd be ok with either pairing as long she moved on from Brad.


But guys! Mark is only meant to be with Kate...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

lellygurl (04-11-2015), Sparklydee (05-11-2015)

----------


## Sparklydee

> But guys! Mark is only meant to be with Kate...


Lol sorry forgot that 😀 time for another zombie webisode then?

----------


## tammyy2j

I like the idea of Mark with Terese

----------

Dazzle (05-11-2015), Sparklydee (05-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> I like the idea of Mark with Terese


I like the idea of Mark with me  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (05-11-2015), lizann (05-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

> I like the idea of Mark with me


 i want him too

----------


## lizann

> I like the idea of Mark with me


 i want him too

----------


## Perdita

> i want him too


 :Angry:  Hands off, I saw him first  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dazzle

> Hands off, I saw him first


Shall we form an orderly queue?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

> Shall we form an orderly queue?


No need ... He will not be available for anybody else  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:   :Wub:

----------

Dazzle (05-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> No need ... He will not be available for anybody else


Meanie!!!

----------

Perdita (05-11-2015)

----------


## Sparklydee

I've just read an article in TV Week that says Brad and Terese decide to formally split. The last paragraph refers to a mysterious photo and a childhood connection between Terese and Shay. I'm so happy about this on both counts as it will be brilliant to at last see Terese get a storyline which doesnt revolve around Brad or her kids 😀

----------


## sagittarius10

*No second chance
Terese is given false hopes of reconciling with Brad when cracks appear between him and Lauren.*

After weeks of heartache, Terese is finally beginning to accept that her marriage to Brad is over and that their next option will be a divorce. Then she learns that Brad and Lauren have broken off their relationship, leaving her with the faint hope that she and her husband will reconcile, especially after she assumes that Brad dumped Lauren.

However, Terese is shattered when a guilty Lauren reveals that she actually severed the relationship and not Brad, whose apology for allowing Terese to be misled is cold comfort to her. When a visiting Doug notices his daughter-in-law's devastation, he quickly berates his son for messing up his marriage. 

Overhearing the conversation, Terese is happy to hear Brad express his regret for his actions but soon realises that Brad isn't entirely to blame for the marriage breakdown. Cutting her husband some slack, Terese shares a moment with him, leaving both of them confused as to what it means.

Although Doug urges his son to recommit to the marriage, Brad realises that, with his breakup with Lauren still raw in his mind, he can't take Terese back. Meanwhile, Terese is conflicted about what she actually feels for Brad until she comes to the conclusion that she needs to stop damaging her life and move forward. As a result, Brad and Terese formally part company.

Throughout all of Terese's personal upheaval, she's been unaware that Lassiters' new employee, Shay, has taken a strange interest in her. As Shay covertly monitors Terese's moves, she takes the opportunity to bond with Mrs Willis. When a fight with Kyle leaves her shaken and distracted, Susan comes to her rescue and spies part of a photograph in Shay's bag that features Shay as a young girl on the beach.

Susan wonders if there's more to Shay than everyone knows when Shay reveals the image of a young Shay - holding Terese's hand. Who is Shay and what's her connection to Terese?
*
Credit: TV Soap issue 19th November - 2nd December 2015*

----------

lizann (10-11-2015), Summer8 (10-11-2015)

----------


## LauBuch

I hope Terese moves on with another guy, I really do and I hope even more that Brad realises what he has lost.

----------

Dazzle (10-11-2015), ILTPandN (11-11-2015), lizann (10-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

terese deserves way better than brad

 is newbie shay a sister of terese

----------

ILTPandN (11-11-2015)

----------


## Sparklydee

> I hope Terese moves on with another guy, I really do and I hope even more that Brad realises what he has lost.


Me too, I would love that 😀

----------


## Sparklydee

> terese deserves way better than brad
> 
>  is newbie shay a sister of terese


That's what I was thinking, maybe a half sister? Childhood photo sounds v mysterious-I don't think we know much of Terese's backstory, do we? Evil Dr Nick alluded to them both being ambitious and escaping their background, didn't he? I hope this is explored further.

----------

Dazzle (10-11-2015), ILTPandN (11-11-2015), Summer8 (10-11-2015)

----------


## LauBuch

> Me too, I would love that 😀


This isn't based off of anything at all, just pure speculation. But do you reckon the Christmas cliffhanger will have Brad trying to decide who he wants to be with? I know Brad and Terese decide to formally break up, but all this tension and back and forth can't be for nothing? 
What I hope happens is, Brad wants to be with Terese, but it's too late as she's already moved on, then he settles for Lauren (sorry Lauren fans) and then has to watch Terese be happy and his kids accept another man into their lives and then realise what a big mess he has created  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Too mean?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (10-11-2015), ILTPandN (11-11-2015), indigodance (10-11-2015), lizann (10-11-2015)

----------


## Sparklydee

> This isn't based off of anything at all, just pure speculation. But do you reckon the Christmas cliffhanger will have Brad trying to decide who he wants to be with? I know Brad and Terese decide to formally break up, but all this tension and back and forth can't be for nothing? 
> What I hope happens is, Brad wants to be with Terese, but it's too late as she's already moved on, then he settles for Lauren (sorry Lauren fans) and then has to watch Terese be happy and his kids accept another man into their lives and then realise what a big mess he has created  
> Too mean?


I like your thinking! 😀 that would be great if that happened. I think they might have Brad on his own for a while though, then go back to Lauren-I think we need to see the relationship with Lauren played out to its (hopeful) conclusion, otherwise we'd always think he's wondering what might have been.

----------


## LollyCarpenter

> I like your thinking! �� that would be great if that happened. I think they might have Brad on his own for a while though, then go back to Lauren-I think we need to see the relationship with Lauren played out to its (hopeful) conclusion, otherwise we'd always think he's wondering what might have been.


I like Brad and Lauren (sorry Terese fans) but I think in the long run he'll end up back with Terese.  I'd be disappointed though if he didnt try to make a go of things with Lauren just because it finished so quickly and their feelings for each other seem unresolved.  But this is soap so it could go on for as long as the Neighbours scriptwriters can spin it.  I have to say though I love that for the moment Brad will be all on his own.  Mean, probably, but he deserves it.  :Stick Out Tongue:   I think both Terese and Lauren can do so much better than Brad

----------

Dazzle (10-11-2015), Summer8 (10-11-2015)

----------


## Sparklydee

> terese deserves way better than brad
> 
>  is newbie shay a sister of terese


If she is her sister I hope she says who she is pretty quickly as it would be so tedious to go through another version of the Paige story! 😀

----------

ILTPandN (11-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> What I hope happens is, Brad wants to be with Terese, but it's too late as she's already moved on, then he settles for Lauren (sorry Lauren fans) and then has to watch Terese be happy and his kids accept another man into their lives and then realise what a big mess he has created 
> *Too mean?*


Hell no!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

> Hell no!!!


 amen

----------

Dazzle (10-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Hell no!!!


 amen

----------


## sagittarius10

> terese deserves way better than brad
> 
>  is newbie shay a sister of terese


We don't want another long lost sibling storyline. We've technically already had that with Paige being Amber, Mason, Josh, Imogen & Bailey's long lost sister.




> This isn't based off of anything at all, just pure speculation but do you reckon the Christmas cliffhanger will have Brad trying to decide who he wants to be with?


Spoilers for the cliffhanger involve, Mark, Paige, Tyler, Paul & Steph.




> *Thursday, 3rd December*
> Paige fears she's about to be dumped when Mark starts to distance himself from her.
> Lauren is torn with Amber's decision and turns to an unexpected confidant.
> Kyle voices his concerns.
> Paul receives life changing news from an unexpected visitor.
> 
> *Friday, 4th December*
> Amber bids farewell.
> Tyler's feelings for Paige resurface when he hears of Paige and Mark's troubles.
> ...

----------

Summer8 (10-11-2015)

----------


## Sparklydee

> We don't want another long lost sibling storyline. We've technically already had that with Paige being Amber, Mason, Josh, Imogen & Bailey's long lost sister.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoilers for the cliffhanger involve, Mark, Paige, Tyler, Paul & Steph.


Thanks Gilly 😀

----------

badirene (11-11-2015), Dazzle (10-11-2015), Perdita (11-11-2015)

----------


## Sparklydee

So Paul gets life-changing news and Mark reveals a big secret? Must pop over to the Neighbours Fanatics FB page as a certain someone will be having a field day with that! 😀

----------


## LauBuch

> We don't want another long lost sibling storyline. We've technically already had that with Paige being Amber, Mason, Josh, Imogen & Bailey's long lost sister.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoilers for the cliffhanger involve, Mark, Paige, Tyler, Paul & Steph.


I forgot we weren't allowed to have a little fun with speculation. Thanks for the truth bomb!
God forbid there be other small storylines involved in the run up to Christmas...

----------

ILTPandN (11-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> We've[/B] technically already had that with Paige being Amber, Mason, Josh, Imogen & Bailey's long lost sister.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoilers for the cliffhanger involve, Mark, Paige, Tyler, Paul & Steph.


Who is We??

----------

Dazzle (12-11-2015), Sparklydee (11-11-2015)

----------


## Sparklydee

> Who is We??


I know, right?! Does she speak for all Neighbours viewers now? Must've missed that memo 😜

----------

Dazzle (12-11-2015)

----------


## ILTPandN

> If she is her sister I hope she says who she is pretty quickly as it would be so tedious to go through another version of the Paige story! 😀


Same here.

Btw, whilst we're all speculating, is it possible that she could be Terese's niece?  Perhaps Nick had a daughter.

----------


## Sparklydee

> Same here.
> 
> Btw, whilst we're all speculating, is it possible that she could be Terese's niece?  Perhaps Nick had a daughter.


Yeh I was wondering that too, maybe the family have become estranged and Terese hasn't seen her since she was little. Can't wait to find out more, so refreshing to have something different happening for Terese! 😀

----------

ILTPandN (12-11-2015), Summer8 (12-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

terese needs to let down her hair and have some fun and a new love not sure paul is best option for her

----------

Summer8 (31-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Ramsay Street, Terese Willis is left with a moral dilemma when she uncovers a shock plan which could have huge implications for the residents of Erinsborough.

When Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) rummages through some mysterious boxes which are locked in the store room at the hotel, she can't believe her eyes as she comes across a model for a Lassiters expansion.

The proposed changes would badly affect all of the local small business owners, but Terese finds herself under pressure when Mrs Quill orders her to keep it all top secret.

Terese is intrigued by Mrs Quill's secrecy
Â©  Channel 5

Terese is intrigued by Mrs Quill's secrecy
Â©  Channel 5
As if the request wasn't difficult enough for Terese, she wrestles further with her conscience when Lauren Turner asks for permission to do more renovations at Harold's. 

Knowing it'd be a waste of money as plans are afoot to demolish the shops and build another tower, Terese comes up with an excuse to deny the request.

However, when Lauren and Brad misinterpret Terese's decision as a petty attempt to cause trouble for them, she's left devastated as her good intentions appear to have backfired...

Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, February 16 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (06-02-2016), Pantherboy (06-02-2016), Summer8 (07-02-2016), TaintedLove (07-02-2016), tuckec01 (10-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Paul and Terese have chemistry - and not the scientific kind.
Steph and Mark arenât the only ones who have been hooking up in Erinborough lately. Paul and Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) have been at it too, finally giving in to long-hidden feelings for each other when they were trapped in a storeroom during the heatwave.
Though theyâve agreed not to take things further than that passionate kiss, thinking itâs for the best, itâs obvious theyâre denying their true desires.
Daniel (Tim Phillipps) clocks on to the sexual tension between his uncle and boss when he and Terese offer to help Paul clean up the motel after Stephâs bikie party. Terese admits they shared a kiss but tells Daniel it will go no further. However Paul later tries to ask Terese on a date and she once more refuses thinking sheâs doing the right thing but itâs obvious she doesnât truly feel that way.
Surely, after all the heartache Terese has been through after Brad left her for Lauren, she deserve a little romantic attention? Will Terese be able to follow her heart and not her head?


_TV Soap_

----------

Dazzle (27-02-2016), Pantherboy (25-02-2016), Summer8 (01-03-2016), Vikki (25-02-2016)

----------


## Vikki

Has anyone watched the latest episode of Neighbourshood with Ben Nicholas on You Tube? It contains a spoiler about Terese and a new relationship , possibly a new character or an existing character? I cant work it out from the clip.  Does anyone have any ideas?

----------


## tammyy2j

> Has anyone watched the latest episode of Neighbourshood with Ben Nicholas on You Tube? It contains a spoiler about Terese and a new relationship , possibly a new character or an existing character? I cant work it out from the clip.  Does anyone have any ideas?


Could it be Ned?

----------


## Vikki

> Could it be Ned?


Yeah I suppose it could  be  :Ponder:  I hope  not

----------

Summer8 (13-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Rebekah Elmaloglou has been outstanding as the grieving mother these last few episodes. It's apparent she's still shocked to her very core even in scenes that don't require any overt grief.  I'm afraid other members of the Willis family are just their usual selves when not talking about their loss.

----------

lizann (13-04-2016), Pantherboy (13-04-2016), Summer8 (13-04-2016), tammyy2j (13-04-2016), tuckec01 (24-04-2016), Vikki (13-04-2016)

----------


## Sparklydee

> Rebekah Elmaloglou has been outstanding as the grieving mother these last few episodes. It's apparent she's still shocked to her very core even in scenes that don't require any overt grief.  I'm afraid other members of the Willis family are just their usual selves when not talking about their loss.


She's fantastic isn't she? 😀 definitely some sort of award deserved 😀

----------

Dazzle (13-04-2016), Pantherboy (13-04-2016), tammyy2j (13-04-2016), tuckec01 (24-04-2016)

----------


## LauBuch

> Rebekah Elmaloglou has been outstanding as the grieving mother these last few episodes. It's apparent she's still shocked to her very core even in scenes that don't require any overt grief.  I'm afraid other members of the Willis family are just their usual selves when not talking about their loss.


She has shown herself to an absolute stand out talent, even before the deaths. 
She is making the rest of the Willis actors look weak in their scenes and I'm not meaning to sound cruel saying that, but she is playing the grieving family member so well, like you said, you can see that she genuinely can't believe that Josh and Doug are gone and it's definitely not sunk in yet. I can see them keeping her this way for a long time and I like it, I hate how easy some soaps make getting over a death look. It'll be good to see actual grieving, especially a death that happened in such tragic circumstances.

----------

Dazzle (13-04-2016), lizann (13-04-2016), Pantherboy (13-04-2016), tammyy2j (13-04-2016), tuckec01 (24-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

whole heartily agree about beks, she kills it as terese

----------

Dazzle (13-04-2016), Summer8 (19-04-2016), tuckec01 (24-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

terese is only one still grieving, paige more worried about a stranger don't she shed much tears for her brother and pop

----------

Dazzle (23-04-2016), Perdita (23-04-2016), tuckec01 (24-04-2016)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Piper is still grieving.

----------


## gmay12

*From Daily Star Sunday:*

Grieving Terese Willis will be arrested after admitting she paid a witness in a bid to secure Paul Robinson's conviction.

Bosses are keeping quiet about the outcome of Paul's trial but with Terese having lost her son Josh in the Lassiters hotel tragedy she is determined to do everything she can to see her former lover go to jail.

A Neighbours insider said: 'Paying a witness to lie isn't the smartest thing she could have done'.

'When it all comes out. Mark Brennan has no choice but to arrest her'.

The trial, which starts next month, has been billed as a must- see by insiders.

----------


## gmay12

*From Daily Star Sunday:*

Grieving Terese Willis will be arrested after admitting she paid a witness in a bid to secure Paul Robinson's conviction.

Bosses are keeping quiet about the outcome of Paul's trial but with Terese having lost her son Josh in the Lassiters hotel tragedy she is determined to do everything she can to see her former lover go to jail.

A Neighbours insider said: 'Paying a witness to lie isn't the smartest thing she could have done'.

'When it all comes out. Mark Brennan has no choice but to arrest her'.

The trial, which starts next month, has been billed as a must- see by insiders.

----------

eni294 (23-05-2016), Vikki (23-05-2016)

----------


## Vikki

At least the truth comes out, but what's going to happen to Terese now. Hopefully she will just get a warning

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> At least the truth comes out, but what's going to happen to Terese now. Hopefully she will just get a warning


Perhaps a little punishment would be right.  Terese has really gone too far over Paul!

----------

Summer8 (28-05-2016), Vikki (24-05-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Walter to me looks much older than Terese, not a good pairing

----------

Summer8 (28-05-2016), Vikki (24-05-2016)

----------


## Vikki

> Perhaps a little punishment would be right.  Terese has really gone too far over Paul!


Yeah she definitely has  :Sad:

----------


## Vikki

> Walter to me looks much older than Terese, not a good pairing


Yeah I don't think they are suited, hopefully it will only be short term  :Sad:

----------


## Dazzle

I don't feel Terese is in her right mind at the moment. She needs help not just punishment.  

After demonstrating a capacity for criminal behaviour, perhaps she and Paul are more alike than we previously suspected?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Summer8 (28-05-2016), tammyy2j (29-05-2016)

----------


## TaintedLove

> I don't feel Terese is in her right mind at the moment. She needs help not just punishment.  
> 
> After demonstrating a capacity for criminal behaviour, perhaps she and Paul are more alike than we previously suspected?


Perfectly said Dazzle, I agree wholeheartedly.
Terese`s life has been ripped apart with recent events. She`s just not in the right frame of mind at the moment. She`s been on auto pilot trying to keep things together at home and work, and her drinking again hasn`t helped matters at all. In fact its made things much worse - hence her need for revenge.
But to give Terese her due, she felt remorseful and tried to make amends. It proves that she wasn`t acting rationally at the time, but is now thinking a lot clearer. But now on top of everything else she is feeling so much guilt what she has done to Paul - because deep down she still loves him.
I truly believe Terese is heading for a breakdown. I hope she gets a sympathetic judge, and that she gets the help she desperately needs.

----------

Dazzle (28-05-2016), lizann (10-06-2016), Sparklydee (31-05-2016), Summer8 (29-05-2016), tammyy2j (29-05-2016), Vikki (28-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

is she gone away for long, i want her back, best character for me now on the show

----------


## tammyy2j

What a good person Terese is, pushing Brad back with Lauren after everything

----------

Dazzle (16-06-2016), lizann (16-06-2016), Sparklydee (16-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

eighbours star Rebekah Elmaloglou has teased an "unlikely" romance on the horizon for her character Terese Willis.

Terese has had a pretty turbulent year so far following a marriage break-up, troubles with alcoholism and the tragic death of her son Josh. But it looks like there could be happiness on the horizon soon.

Could she hook up with Paul Robinson again? Rebekah told Inside Soap: "You would think that after the year Terese has had, the writers would let the poor girl have a lie-down. 

"But oh no, there is so much coming up, including a very unlikely romantic liaison â and it's not Paul Robinson."

Well, that's that settled â and hardly surprising given Terese blames Paul for her son's death.

And Rebekah also took the time to look back on Terese's dramatic year, adding: "I can't go past the explosion episodes, when my gorgeous on-screen son Josh â played by the incredible Harley Bonner â died. 

"They were the most emotionally draining episodes I've done in years, and everyone on set felt it. We all shared the experience."

Rebekah is nominated in the Best Daytime Star category at the Inside Soap Awards 2016,while Neighbours is competing to take home the Best Daytime Soap prize. You can cast your vote by clicking here. 


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (27-07-2016), Pantherboy (28-07-2016), SoapsJSK (04-08-2016), Vikki (27-07-2016)

----------


## Vikki

Can't believe it's not Paul, I really want them back together  :Heart: 
I think it might be Gary, I do like Gary but with Terese is a big no no.

Paul's revenge will continue  :Sad:

----------


## LollyCarpenter

> Can't believe it's not Paul, I really want them back together 
> I think it might be Gary, I do like Gary but with Terese is a big no no.
> 
> Paul's revenge will continue


It's Gary. Apparently he's doing some dirty work for Paul to get back at Terese and asks her on a date to cover it up when she catches him in the act 

So excited for Ned this coming week!! :Cheer:

----------

tammyy2j (04-08-2016)

----------


## Vikki

> It's Gary. Apparently he's doing some dirty work for Paul to get back at Terese and asks her on a date to cover it up when she catches him in the act 
> 
> So excited for Ned this coming week!!


Really don't think Terese and Gary are suited :Ponder: 
Paul and Terese  :Wub:

----------

Dazzle (30-07-2016), tammyy2j (04-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Really don't think Terese and Gary are suited
> Paul and Terese


Paul and Terese will get together eventually.  The writers are just playing a long game with them.  (Look how long it took Brad and Lauren to get together!)

----------

tammyy2j (04-08-2016), Vikki (30-07-2016)

----------


## Vikki

> Paul and Terese will get together eventually.  The writers are just playing a long game with them.  (Look how long it took Brad and Lauren to get together!)


Yeah that's very true :Heart:

----------


## tammyy2j

> Paul and Terese will get together eventually.  The writers are just playing a long game with them.  (Look how long it took Brad and Lauren to get together!)


But Brad and Lauren are not a good couple opposite to Paul and Terese who can be, they have great chemistry 

I like Gary too but he is better as a friend to Paul and Terese

----------

Dazzle (04-08-2016), lizann (04-08-2016), TaintedLove (05-03-2017), Vikki (04-08-2016)

----------


## SoapsJSK

> Paul and Terese will get together eventually.  The writers are just playing a long game with them.  (Look how long it took Brad and Lauren to get together!)


I really hope not-Paul with Terese...would be interesting to see how Gary and Terese get on..

----------

Ruffed_lemur (04-08-2016)

----------


## SoapsJSK

Duplicate

----------


## lizann

does she really have feelings now for gary, can they make it work

----------


## Perdita

Brooke Butler is left heartbroken on Neighbours next week as she realises that she's missed her chance with Gary Canning.

The Ramsay Street returnee has recently been hoping to reunite with her ex, despite the fact that he's currently involved with Terese Willis (Rebekah Elmaloglou).

It seems that Brooke's luck is in next week when Gary's relationship with Terese hits a rocky patch, with the couple appearing to want different things.

Playing puppetmaster, Brooke (Fifi Box) advises Gary to prove his commitment to Terese by proposing to her â secretly convinced that it'll be enough to scare her off forever!

Later on, when Gary turns up for Xanthe's 17th birthday party, Brooke is hopeful that he's already split from Terese â but she has her hopes dashed when Terese comes in straight behind him.

There's no time to ask too many questions as everyone gets busy celebrating Xanthe's big day, but the afternoon takes an unexpected turn in the middle of the speeches.

Interrupting her dad's heartfelt attempts to pay tribute to her, Xanthe points out the new ring on Terese's finger â forcing her and Gary to announce that they're engaged.


Gary Canning and Terese Willis announce their engagement in Neighbours
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Not only is Brooke heartbroken to have seemingly lost Gary for good, she's also left kicking herself that her attempt at manipulation has completely backfired on her.

As it's clear that Gary has now moved on with his life, will Brooke accept this or could she continue to be a thorn in Terese's side?

And how will Terese react when she discovers that Brooke's recent meddling in their relationship was far from well-meaning?

Gary Canning and Terese Willis announce their engagement in Neighbours
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, May 26 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Anpea (15-05-2017), MellBee (15-05-2017), Pantherboy (15-05-2017), Ruffed_lemur (15-05-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Terese Willis receives upsetting news on Neighbours next week as Karl Kennedy confirms that she has breast cancer.

These brand new pictures show the moment that Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) receives her diagnosis after a few days on tenterhooks over her health.

Next week's Neighbours episodes open with Terese being told by David Tanaka that a biopsy has put her in the clear.

Terese breathes a sigh of relief following the news, but a phone call from her cousin later changes everything when she's informed that her grandmother died from breast cancer.

Unable to shake the feeling that something isn't right here, Terese's intuition tells her that she should take the test again and David agrees.

The main difference this time is that Terese decides to keep this decision from her partner Gary Canning and her family, not wanting them to worry unnecessarily until she knows all the facts.

Later in the week, Terese struggles to concentrate as she anxiously waits for the results of the second test.

Sadly, when Karl (Alan Fletcher) finally receives the all-important results, he has to break the bad news to Terese that she does have breast cancer.

Will Terese go ahead and confide in her loved ones now that she knows what she's facing, or will she keep it to herself?


Karl Kennedy diagnoses Terese Willis with breast cancer in Neighbours
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, June 30 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

badirene (19-06-2017), lizann (19-06-2017), MellBee (19-06-2017), Pantherboy (19-06-2017)

----------


## lizann

i think this will make her get back with paul

----------

kaz21 (19-06-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

*TV Week* profile - Rebekah Elmaloglou:


*"My Worst Fears Were Realised"

Actress Rebekah Elmaloglou Takes On Her Toughest Storyline Yet.*

When she learnt her character in _Neighbours_, Terese, was going to be diagnosed with breast cancer, Rebekah Elmaloglou didn't have to look far for inspiration when portraying the story on screen.

In an uncanny example of art almost imitating life, Rebekah had just gone through her mother Teresa's (whose name is pure coincidence) own heartbreaking battle with the disease.

News of her character's plight immediately took Rebekah back to the moment she found out about her mum's diagnosis. It's a difficult memory to shake.

"All my worst fears were realised at once," Rebekah, 43, tells TV WEEK.

"I was at work when Mum called me. And when I hung up the phone, everything just stopped... I wasn't OK."

Having always shared an extraordinary bond, it's no surprise Rebekah found the thought of losing her mum unbearable.

"It was so scary," she says. "But once she started her treatment, I relaxed a little, because I knew she was being taken care of."

She adds: "I tried not to think about the 'what if's'. You just can't go down that path."

*Close to home*

When asked if she would be OK acting out a breast cancer storyline in _Neighbours_, Rebekah didn't hesitate.

She decided that no matter how hard it would be - especially on a personal level - she wanted to tell the story.

"Breast cancer is so common - it's everywhere," the actress explains." I'm not going to deny a storyline that so many people will relate to. It's just so important.

"Almost everyone has been touched by this horrible cancer in some way."

However, even for a performer as experienced as she is, Rebekah admits she sometimes struggled during filming.

"Having to say the words 'I've got cancer', with tears running down my face, came naturally for me," she says.

"Doing so many scenes in doctors' offices wasn't easy. I know we're on set and it's not real life. But hearing Dr Karl say, 'Terese, you've got cancer,' was hard. I found it confronting."

*Emotional times*

When TV WEEK sat down with Rebekah, Teresa and the actress's eight-year-old son, Kai, the women are in a celebratory mood.

The special mother-daughter photo shoot is the first time Teresa has been able to travel from Sydney to Melbourne to visit Rebekah for a long time.

And Teresa can't wipe the smile off her face as she happily explains that, as of May, she's been cancer-free for a year.

"They gave me the all-clear so far," Teresa says. "So that's fantastic!"

For someone who has spent the previous two tears fighting cancer, 68-year-old Teresa's optimism and love of life is a joy to witness. And her proud daughter is full of admiration for her mother's attitude and fortitude.

"Mum is the strongest person I know and she's so positive," Rebekah enthuses. "I think that's probably what has got her through all this - there was never any wallowing.

"If it were me, I'd be a mess. But this one is as strong as an ox! And her positivity is something everyone could learn from."

*New lease on life.*

So now that she's out the other side of serious illness, what lies ahead for Teresa? (And make no mistake, she's absolutely serious when she answers.)

"I've got a bucket list - I'm going to go hang-gliding!" she says.

Rebekah can't help but express her horror, adding that she definitely won't be joining in.

"I want to do paddle-boarding too," Teresa continues. "Just getting out and doing stuff.

"I know the cancer could come back or I could be hit by a car tomorrow. So I just want to make the most of life right now."

And her advice?

"Get your check-ups... Don't think it can't happen to you," she says. "And never take anything for granted."


(*Trivia Time:* Rebekah has a famous cousin: actress Dame Judi Dench! She's close to Judi's daughter, Finty Williams, who is also in showbiz.

To donate to cancer research, head to Love Your Sister at www.loveyoursister.org)

----------

MellBee (03-07-2017), TaintedLove (03-07-2017)

----------


## lizann

nice seeing caring paul with her

----------


## indigodance

Paul is too jealous and nasty he will hurt her like he does the others - shes been through too much losing Josh, having to deal with Paige and Lauren which meant her losing Brad as well.

----------

kaz21 (20-07-2017), SoapsJSK (26-08-2017)

----------


## lizann

shame she cheats on gary with paul, after what brad and lauren did to her now she as bad doing it to gary, dump him and be honest as it paul she wants

----------

badirene (30-08-2017), kaz21 (26-08-2017), tammyy2j (30-08-2017)

----------


## indigodance

Part of me was really disappointed in her ... but the story line was that Brad cheated with her .......... his "one of many conquests"   I do like Gary, but hes turning into too much of a wet lettuce at the moment.  With Pauls history with women .. .as well as cheating on them ... he turns psycho .... so no ... please stay away from Paul.  Better still stay away from both of them !!!

----------

badirene (30-08-2017), kaz21 (29-08-2017), lizann (08-09-2017), TaintedLove (31-08-2017), tammyy2j (30-08-2017)

----------


## lizann

paige tells her keep quite but pushed brad and lauren together and to confess

----------

kaz21 (08-09-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Radiotimes.com article:


*Neighbours: âTerese is falling apart because of Piperâ â Rebekah Elmaloglou interview.


Can Piper ever forgive her mother for betraying her?*

Neighboursâ Terese Willis saved daughter Piper from prison by telling the police the teenager had gone on the run with murder suspect boyfriend Tyler Brennan.

But instead of being thankful for her freedom Piper sees her motherâs actions as a huge betrayal, having lost Ty to a hefty jail sentence because of Tereseâs tip off.

Initially blaming best friend Xanthe Canning for reporting the flit to the cops ahead of Tylerâs trial, Piper now knows it was Terese who made the call while Xanthe took the rap. With relations between mother and daughter seemingly irreparable, Rebekah Elmaloglou, who plays Terese, tells us about the fallout for the fractured family.

*Did Terese consider letting Piper and Tyler escape?*

Absolutley not. Her natural instinct was to go straight to the police. The rest of her family have dissipated and Piper is her life. She is overprotective of her, and remember Terese was against the relationship at first, which caused massive dramas for a long time.

*Has she ever accepted them being together?*

Probably not. Then all this happens and Terese feels she canât have her daughter go to jail because of Tylerâs actions.

*Does she feel guilty when Xanthe takes the blame for calling the police, causing a rift with Piper?*

Once theyâre caught Piper is totally off her mother and doesnât want to know her, itâs upsetting and devastating for Terese and so Xanthe takes it on. Terese lets that carry on for a short time but as Piper really turns on Xanthe she realises she canât let her do it, sheâs going to have to admit it was her.

*Do you respect Tereseâs decision to confess to Piper?*

Absolutely. You canât let a teenage girl like Xanthe take that on and ruin a friendship when you, as the adult, know the truth. Terese canât watch two best friends fall to bits because of her actions. Any decent adult would hopefully do the same.

*How does Piper react?*

She does not want to have a bar of her mother and moves out to live with the Brennans. Terese is devastated, and is now completely childless in that big, fabulous family house!

*Whatâs the atmosphere like between Terese and Piper at Gabeâs naming ceremony?*

She goes to see Piper that morning but she doesnât want to know, itâs another dagger to the heart. Piperâs coldness and harshness on the day tips Terese over the edge â along comes a waiter with a nice cold glass of bubbly and unfortunately she just gives into it and temporarily falls off the wagon. Sheâs been so strong with her sobriety, itâs a shame that whatâs meant to be a beautiful family day goes wrongâ¦

*Terese gets drunk and falls into a pond in front of everyone, how was that to film?*

Luckily it was only a little pond but they had nice stunt double fall in it for me! I wouldâve been happy to do it, although I did have to get in and submerge myself under the water in the middle of winter which was pretty cold! It was a fun day, something a little bit different! But itâs not Tereseâs finest hour, thatâs for sure â sheâs mortified!

*Do you think Piper should forgive her mum?*

After the naming ceremony debacle, there is still no forgiveness from Piper, but there is concern to an extent towards her mother. She knows Terese is falling apart because of her and it appears to be the start of a thawing. Piper wants her mum to look after herself.

*Are Terese and Piper too similar?*

She has got her motherâs fire! Piperâs a feisty little thing, and kooky too, she has so much going for her. Itâs the same with the rest of the Willis kids â all my soap children were amazing! I did such a great job!

*Piper is the last of Tereseâs kids still in Erinsborough, do you enjoy working with Mavournee Hazel?*

I love her, sheâs fabulous and incredibly talented. Mavournee is my little angel, weâre so close its ridiculous. Iâve taken her under my wing and we confide in each other about everything.

*Whatâs in store for Tereseâs future?*

Stay tuned with the whole Gary/Paul drama, as always thatâs ongoing. There might be something a bit different and exciting popping in there down the trackâ¦

*Neighbours continues weekdays on Channel 5 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm.*

----------

Aussieguy (20-02-2018), MellBee (19-02-2018), Ruffed_lemur (19-02-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours heartbreak for Gary Canning and Terese Willis as they split up again.

Has Paul won?*

Neighbours splits up Gary Canning and Terese Willis yet again next week â with no prizes for guessing who's at the centre of the trouble.

Gary (Damien Richardson) decides that it's time to end things with Terese when he realises that Paul Robinson will never stop coming between them.

Upcoming episodes see Paul (Stefan Dennis) sneakily test Terese's feelings by offering her a huge sum of money to pull out from Lassiters, giving her absolutely no excuse to stay.

Just as Paul had expected, Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) turns down the offer â which seems to prove that she just doesn't want to be parted from him.

When Gary finds out about Paul's offer and the news that Terese turned it down, he's completely flabbergasted â not only by her decision, but the fact that she didn't consult him about it.

A sheepish Terese tries to make amends with Gary by suggesting a romantic night at the hotel, but this also backfires badly when Gary wakes up in the middle of the night and finds himself alone in the bed.

Gary heads out to look for Terese and is shocked to find her looking cosy with Paul in her office.

Finally at the end of his tether, Gary announces that he can't go on like this and their relationship is over. Is there no going back this time? And will this pave the way for Paul and Terese to finally get together?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, April 23 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

MellBee (16-04-2018), Ruffed_lemur (17-04-2018)

----------


## lizann

i think time has passed for paul and teresa no more chemistry just dull and repeat same boring

----------

TaintedLove (27-04-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Terese Willis flees from Erinsborough after a romantic moment with Leo Tanaka
Does she have feelings for him too?*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...er-leo-tanaka/

Neighbours businesswoman Terese Willis decides to take a break from Erinsborough next week, wanting to escape the stress of Leo Tanaka's crush.

Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) has just discovered that Leo has feelings for her, as he finally confessed all in Friday's episode of the Aussie soap.

Next week, Terese is still reeling over the big revelation â knowing that it puts her in a tricky position with Leo's dad Paul Robinson, who also has strong feelings for her.

Terese tries her best to avoid Leo (Tim Kano), but fate appears to have other ideas when an unfortunate coincidence sees them both end up in the Lassiters sauna together.

As the temperature rises in the sauna, Terese and Leo try their best to cope with the situation by making small talk â but it's still highly awkward for both of them.

However, when Leo starts talking about his best man speech for David's wedding, Terese is unexpectedly moved by his heartfelt words â and it seems there could be a mutual physical attraction between them after all.

The next day, Terese is back in denial mode as she decides to take personal leave to visit her daughter Imogen and son-in-law Daniel in Los Angeles.

Although Paul is confused by Terese's sudden desire for a holiday, Leo thinks he knows exactly why she's going â she felt something for him when they were in the sauna.

While Terese firmly insists this isn't the case, Leo reckons that she's only lying to herself. Is Terese starting to protest too much?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, August 20 and Tuesday, August 21 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

MellBee (14-08-2018)

----------


## lizann

give it time she will be dropping her knickers for leo

----------


## CuriousCase

Poor excuse to give the actress time off. Would have expected a lot more ballsiness from our Terese than to up-and-run because of a schoolboy crush. 

Still, good to see Imogen and Daniel get a mention. Maybe the writers could give Terese more family beyond a criminal brother. There is ethnicity beyond Indian families. How about an Italian/Greek family that moves in. If it's Greek, they can have a connection to Terese. If they're Italian, they could be related to Ned's mum, Beth, considering Natalie Imbruglia was Italian.

----------

badirene (21-08-2018), tammyy2j (21-08-2018)

----------


## pudpullertm

does EVERYBODY in neighbours have to be the seedy relation with a secret can nobody just arrive honest and then get murdered for once

----------

badirene (24-08-2018), kaz21 (23-08-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

*Neighbours betrayal as Leo Tanaka and Terese Willis sleep together next week
What would Paul say?*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...leep-together/

Neighbours' Terese Willis and Leo Tanaka feel terrible next week after finally giving into temptation.

Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) and Leo (Tim Kano) sleep together in a Lassiters hotel room on the day of David and Aaron's wedding, but they later fear they've made a terrible mistake.

The storyline begins early next week, as Terese tries to keep her distance from Leo because she's struggling to fight against the obvious chemistry between them.

Fate later intervenes when a group of musicians trash a room at the hotel and Leo arrives to assess the damage, putting him in Terese's orbit yet again.

Alone in the hotel room, Terese and Leo finally throw caution to the wind by giving into their urges. However, afterwards all they can think about is Paul (Stefan Dennis), who still has strong feelings of his own for Terese.

As Leo heads back to his brother's wedding just in time for the speeches at the reception, he's left guilt-ridden as Paul takes centre stage.

Paul speaks lovingly and proudly about his two recently-discovered sons, which is enough to make Leo realise that nothing can happen between him and Terese ever again.

Leo tells Terese that he doesn't want to hurt his father, and she agrees that they should make sure their passionate encounter remains a one-off. But are they just kidding themselves?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, September 3 and Tuesday, September 4 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

badirene (28-08-2018), Ruffed_lemur (27-08-2018)

----------


## Anne N

Do we really need a story where one of the characters can say "that's not how your dad does it".

----------

badirene (28-08-2018), lizann (27-08-2018)

----------


## Celtgirl

I think they just assumed that Russell had the Huntington's gene due to his early death.  Maybe Fay was never tested for it?

----------

kaz21 (27-08-2018)

----------


## lizann

can we expect a whose the daddy, did terese and paul do the deed again too?

----------


## Pantherboy

Digitalspy article:


*Neighbours lovers Terese Willis and Leo Tanaka get caught out by Chloe Brennan
Can they secure her silence?*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...tanaka-caught/

Neighbours lovers Terese Willis and Leo Tanaka panic next week as their secret relationship is busted by Chloe Brennan.

As the pair sneak around together, the inevitable happens when they get caught out – leaving them under serious pressure.

Upcoming episodes see Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) and Leo (Tim Kano) agree to explore the chemistry between them, on the condition that it stays top secret.

They both know that Leo's dad Paul Robinson will be devastated by them getting together, so they think it's best to keep things private while they figure things out.

Following a suggestion from Ned, Terese and Leo decide that the Brennans' boat will be the perfect location to spend some much-needed time alone.

Sadly, just when they're meeting up for a romantic night together, Chloe (April Rose Pengilly) heads over to prepare the boat for a business event that's taking place the next day.

When Chloe uncovers the secret fling, the timing actually couldn't be better for her, as her job at Lassiters has just come under threat due to a disapproving Paul finding out about her paid dates with men.

Leo and Terese both plead with Chloe to keep their relationship a secret, but she admits that she'll only stay quiet if she gets to keep her job and her sneaky side business too.

Deciding that Leo is worth fighting for, Terese backs Chloe in her battles with Paul. Will this work to secure Chloe's silence?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, September 19 and Thursday, September 20 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*



and the radiotimes.com article on this story:

https://www.radiotimes.com/news/2018...-act-by-chloe/

----------

lizann (10-09-2018), MellBee (10-09-2018)

----------


## lizann

terese wasn't understanding when leo and chloe's fling revealed, she wanted them sacked

----------


## Kyzaah

Ugh this storyline is so cringe and forced. I feel so uncomfortable watching it.

----------

Anne N (13-09-2018), catholly (15-09-2018), kaz21 (12-09-2018), Pantherboy (12-09-2018), tammyy2j (04-10-2018)

----------


## Danners9

Can't wait for this story line to finish. It's putting me off the show.

----------

Anne N (22-09-2018)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I really like this storyline.  They both make each other so happy!

----------


## pudpullertm

They both make each other so happy 

thats well funny

----------


## Danners9

....because it's written that way. They could make Shane and Dipi's dog fall in love with Piper's cat if they wanted to.

Doesn't mean seeing their post-coital embrace isn't rather off-putting at tea-time and the whole storyline really uncomfortable to watch. Just like it was when they had Terese in bed with Gary then going to a meeting with Paul still wearing her nÃ©gligÃ©. Or when they had her sleeping with Paul instead of getting married. Can she have some better angles please, maybe some that don't end in an affair for a change.

----------

Anne N (22-09-2018)

----------


## pudpullertm

....because it's written that way. They could make Shane and Dipi's dog fall in love with Piper's cat if they wanted to. 

that would be more believable than some of these story lines

----------

Anne N (22-09-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

*Neighbours revenge plot begins as Leo Tanaka and Terese Willis's romance gets busted by Paul Robinson
His reaction is about as rational as you'd expect.*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...illis-exposed/

Neighbours fans can expect explosive scenes next week as Paul Robinson finally discovers that Leo Tanaka and Terese Willis are a couple.

Paul's son and ex-girlfriend have spent the past few weeks seeing each other in secret, well aware that Paul will be devastated when he finds out they're together.

Next week's episodes see Paul (Stefan Dennis) left furious when he learns that his daughter Amy Williams has started a new relationship with his nemesis Gary Canning â but that's nothing compared to his reaction to Leo and Terese.

When Paul returns home unexpectedly one evening and catches Leo (Tim Kano) and Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) together, they're busted and have to explain themselves as he angrily demands answers.

Leo defends himself by insisting that he has very strong feelings for Terese and it's not just an impulsive fling, but Paul refuses to accept his excuses.

Determined to find some way to sabotage their relationship, Paul hastily offers Leo a job overseas and taunts Terese by claiming there's no way she'll be able to keep a younger man happy.

When Leo and Terese both stand their ground and refuse to be pushed around by Paul, he childishly throws his son's clothes over the balcony at the Penthouse and fires him as the Head of Business Affairs.

Leo's twin David tries to play peacemaker by urging Paul to see reason, but the Ramsay Street rogue stays on his path of revenge by orchestrating an evacuation at the Backpackers that shuts Leo's business down.

Will Paul continue to make Leo and Terese's lives a misery?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, October 17, Thursday October 18 and Friday, October 19 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

Aussieguy (09-10-2018), MellBee (08-10-2018)

----------


## lizann

i don't think hypocrite terese is that into leo

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope Terese's plan backfires and she ends up unemployed 

Why would Lassister's want to keep Terese as an employee after 3 relationships with staff and owners (Paul, Gary and Leo), did Terese report Leo and Chloe when she discovered their relationship?

----------

Anne N (08-11-2018), lizann (12-11-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

*Neighbours betrayal ahead as Terese Willis considers cheating on Leo Tanaka
A guilty secret could come between the couple.*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...naka-cheating/

Neighbours businesswoman Terese Willis betrays her partner Leo Tanaka next week as she contemplates sleeping with Pierce Greyson.

Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) considers a one-night stand with Pierce as she desperately tries to get their plans for Lassiters back on track.

Episodes airing this week see Terese and Pierce (Tim Robards) team up with a sneaky scheme to get Paul Robinson out of the hotel for good.

Pierce offers to buy Paul's share of the business and threatens to scare off his Robinson's Pines investors if he doesn't accept the deal.

For a while it seems that Paul (Stefan Dennis) is defeated, but he later finds out about Pierce's romantic arrangement with Chloe Brennan and realises he can use this to his advantage.

Early next week, Pierce breaks the news to Terese that the Lassiters deal is off as Paul has threatened to expose the truth about him and Chloe, which wouldn't go down well with his own investors.

Determined to get things back on track, Terese visits Pierce in his hotel room, asking him what it'll take to have him reconsider. Later on, Paul is very intrigued to spot a guilty-looking Terese coming out of the room.

Wasting no time before causing trouble, Paul tells Leo (Tim Kano) what he saw and claims that Terese must be cheating on him with Pierce.

Although Terese denies it, she later confides in her daughter Piper Willis (Mavournee Hazel) with the full story â she did make Pierce a spur-of-the-moment sex offer, out of pure desperation.

Pierce rejected Terese before it could go any further, but Leo definitely wouldn't be happy if he ever found out. How long can Terese keep this under wraps?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, November 19 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

badirene (12-11-2018), MellBee (12-11-2018), Ruffed_lemur (12-11-2018), tammyy2j (12-11-2018)

----------


## Danners9

Ewww.

----------

badirene (12-11-2018), lizann (12-11-2018), MellBee (12-11-2018), Pantherboy (13-11-2018), tammyy2j (12-11-2018)

----------


## badirene

Double ewww,  :Sick:  what is going on with Neighbours lately. First Chloe toying with the idea of offering "personal services" and now Terese offering the same to seal a business deal.

----------

kaz21 (12-11-2018), Pantherboy (13-11-2018), tammyy2j (12-11-2018)

----------


## Danners9

Yesterday and today were the episodes for the above storyline. It's so grim. She comes across as so desperate - both in business and in her personal life. Her character is meant to be this professional, strong and independent driven woman in power but she's become someone who only has one _thing_ of value to anyone. Bouncing, forgive the pun, from man to man, while she's just sort of _there_ at work. No matter how smart, how influential you are, how much you achieve, how high you reach, it still comes down to sleeping with someone... sigh. 

You can add Chloe and Pierce and then Yashvi desperately wanting to sell her time to afford a trip to Bali to this viewpoint, too, if you like. It isn't what I want to see on Neighbours.

Suppose it's good that Pierce turned her down. Are we meant to feel sympathy for Leo now? the truth will come out, because it always does.

----------

Anne N (20-11-2018), Aussieguy (22-11-2018), badirene (20-11-2018), lizann (21-11-2018), tammyy2j (20-11-2018)

----------


## lizann

prostitute yourself, good example to set for piper

----------

Anne N (21-11-2018), Aussieguy (22-11-2018), badirene (21-11-2018), tammyy2j (22-11-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Terese Willis tempts Paul Robinson after being dumped by Leo Tanaka
But there's an ulterior motive.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...paul-robinson/

Neighbours' Terese Willis tries to seduce Paul Robinson in these first look spoiler photos for 2019.

Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) will find herself single just after Christmas as Leo Tanaka is pressured into ending their relationship.

As we revealed in our Christmas spoiler roundup for Neighbours, everything changes for Leo when he's confronted by new character Delaney Renshaw, a face from his past.

Delaney is part of a dangerous criminal family and knows that Leo was responsible for betraying her father and uncle when they were all in Sydney together.

With both men due out of prison, Delaney threatens to tell them that Leo was to blame for their jail time, unless he agrees to enter into a relationship with her.

Feeling backed into a corner, Leo abruptly ends things with Terese to save his own skin, leaving her baffled as he quickly moves onto Delaney instead.

Although Terese senses that something fishy is going on, she struggles to get a decent explanation out of Leo and quickly turns to Paul as her Plan B.

As seen in these new spoiler photos, Terese turns on the charm with Paul (Stefan Dennis) in the hope that she'll get the answers she needs from him. How far will things go and will her plan be successful?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, January 4 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

MellBee (17-12-2018)

----------


## Danners9

bleurgh

----------

badirene (19-12-2018)

----------


## Aussieguy

Is it just me or is Terese plain repulsive?  She knows how Paul feels and yet will use that to make Leo jealous. And as far as I know he's still with Jane   :Thumbsdown:

----------

Anne N (20-12-2018), lizann (20-12-2018)

----------


## Bossy7

Oh god, what have the writers done to Terese?  She use to be so likeable, now she has become pathetic and desperate!!

----------

Anne N (30-12-2018), lizann (30-12-2018)

----------


## kaz21

Well, you all might be happy. I’ve heard she gets shot.

----------


## Pantherboy

Article from 'Soap World' magazine re the upcoming siege storyline:

SPOILER ALERT!


*Shots at the bar! 
The evil Renshaws lash out at Paul and Leo, leading to gunfire at the pub and a hostage siege at the cafe!* 

Cruelly reminded of his sinister past life in Sydney, Leo's now scrambling to deal with the consequences as he commits to breaking up with Terese to romance the diabolical Delaney Renshaw, the love-starved daughter of the underworld kingpin he helped send to prison years ago. However, Terese isn't about to accept her lover's desertion lying down - unaware her actions will unleash a nightmare... 

Speculating that Delaney must be the keeper of dangerous secrets, and carefully quizzing her, Terese decides to surreptitiously dig through her personal belongings. Caught in the act by the outraged victim, Terese is temporarily thwarted - until Paul's reactions triggers new fears. Unaware that Delaney's blackmailing Paul over murdering the Renshaws' operative Mannix last year, Terese steps up to prove her latest theory. Confronted with the "fact" that Leo loves and has chosen Delaney over her, Terese backs off... until an act of extreme violence erupts in The Waterhole! 

Just free from prison, Delaney's father Raymond (Frank Magree) and Uncle Ivan (Michael Shanahan) are now on the warpath in Melbourne - wanting payback on Leo for his betrayal in Sydney. Incurring the men's wrath for falling in love with Leo, Delaney is helpless to stop Raymond from sending Ivan to the pub, brandishing a gun. Once in The Waterhole, Ivan works the crowded bar, finally targeting Leo - who rushes him! Spying the weapon, Terese instinctively tackles the gunman to protect the man she loves! Gunshots ring out and Terese takes one for the team! Pandemonium breaks out and while Terese fights for her life, Ivan vanishes into the night - with Mark in hot pursuit. 

Left to cower in terror, the pub patrons follow Elly and Yashvi's instructions to seek refuge at Harold's Cafe until the gunman can be nabbed. Unfortunately, she unwittingly invites Raymond, who's trying to flee the complex, to join them. Barricaded inside, everyone's distraught when Yashvi recognises Raymond from a social media alert, prompting the renegade to pull a gun and hold everyone - including Chloe and Kirsha - hostage. In the ensuing melee, more gunshots ring out from inside the eatery, leaving the terrified onlookers to wonder if Terese will live or die and if anyone else has been shot by the bandits!

Soap World

----------

Bossy7 (01-01-2019), MellBee (31-12-2018), Ruffed_lemur (31-12-2018)

----------


## its.like.that

I wonder if the death is Kirsha as speculated and Sonya leaves to go to the US rather than die

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours confirms horror shooting for Terese Willis in siege storyline
She fights for her life after protecting Leo.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...rror-shooting/

Neighbours has confirmed that Terese Willis will be shot in the upcoming siege drama in Erinsborough.

New pictures released by the Aussie soap show Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) fighting for her life after being caught in the crossfire of Leo Tanaka's dangerous feud with the Renshaw family.

Ivan Renshaw (Michael Shanahan) â uncle of troublesome Delaney â comes to The Waterhole looking for revenge against Leo after finding out that he was the snitch responsible for his recent jail sentence.

Newly-released from prison, Ivan storms into the bar clutching a gun and tries to shoot Leo (Tim Kano), but accidentally fires the bullet at Terese instead when she instinctively jumps in front of her ex-boyfriend.

A panicking Ivan runs away after the shooting, allowing Terese's loved ones to spring into action and ensure that she's rushed to hospital to get the emergency treatment she needs.

Mark Brennan (Scott McGregor) and Ned Willis (Ben Hall) also get busy capturing Ivan, but the villain's brother Raymond â Delaney's father â is still out there and is also armed.

Neighbours' spoiler pictures show that Terese survives the shooting drama, but the incident still has some major consequences â especially for Paul Robinson.

Paul (Stefan Dennis) refuses to leave Terese's bedside at the hospital, and even pulls strings to ensure that a specialist is flown to Erinsborough for the urgent surgery she needs.

None of this goes unnoticed by Paul's partner Jane Harris, who realises that he's still in love with Terese and sadly decides to leave Erinsborough.

Terese's feelings for Paul are also apparent when she starts to recover at the hospital and calls out his name in a state of semi-consciousness.

Hearing this, Piper (Mavournee Hazel) is struck by the fact that Terese called out for Paul rather than Leo. Is this a clue to who she really wants to be with?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, January 14, Tuesday, January 15 and Wednesday, January 16 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

MellBee (07-01-2019), Ruffed_lemur (07-01-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

Just noticed that Ned is played by Ben Hall which is also the name of a famous Australian bush ranger. It's no coincidence that his character's name is Ned as in Ned Kelly

----------


## CuriousCase

Considering Ned was referenced years before Ben Hall's casting, I'm sure it's 100% a coincidence.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Terese Willis makes a decision between Leo Tanaka and Paul Robinson
Who should she be with?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...naka-decision/

Neighbours' Terese Willis is confronted over her feelings for Paul Robinson next week as her daughter Piper questions who she should be with.

Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) decides to reunite with Paul's son Leo Tanaka in the aftermath of the shooting incident at The Waterhole, which left her fighting for her life.

After Terese makes a successful recovery, she's won over by Leo (Tim Kano) when he convinces her to give their relationship another try despite the recent Delaney drama.

Watching on with interest, Piper (Mavournee Hazel) quizzes her mum on whether she's being too hasty â dropping the bombshell that she called out for Paul while under anaesthetic and declared her love for him.

Terese is quick to insist that this means absolutely nothing, but Piper isn't convinced and grows increasingly certain that there's a romantic spark between her and Paul (Stefan Dennis).

Keen to avoid having her mum at the centre of a complicated love triangle, Piper visits Paul and urges him to back off for everyone's sake.

When Terese is discharged from hospital, she agrees to let Leo move back in with her but is still secretly missing Paul. Is she reuniting with Leo for the wrong reasons and could it all end in tears?
*
Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, January 25 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.
*

----------

Bossy7 (15-01-2019), MellBee (14-01-2019), SoapsJSK (15-01-2019)

----------


## Rowdydog12

Wish the bullet got rid of Terese, she is the most boring actor ever. What does she actually do that Paul/Leo does not do at the hotel? 

Please be another siege and lose her and Gary the nuffie! A loser who lives at home with his mum and cooks cakes part time while a crook?  :Readtherules:   :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:

----------

kayuqtuq (16-01-2019)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I like Terese.  I think she loves Paul and Leo, but as she told Paul before, she couldn't live with him.  She's better off with Leo.  She soon jumped in to take the bullet for him, which I think proves her love for him.

----------

CookieTargaryen (16-01-2019), kaz21 (14-01-2019), Pantherboy (14-01-2019), SoapsJSK (15-01-2019)

----------


## Danners9

> Wish the bullet got rid of Terese, she is the most boring actor ever. What does she actually do that Paul/Leo does not do at the hotel? 
> 
> Please be another siege and lose her and Gary the nuffie! A loser who lives at home with his mum and cooks cakes part time while a crook?


not saying they should get rid of either, but they should develop them both and stop retreading the same ground over and over. Terese going from man to man became irritating to watch about a year ago and Garry continuously going back to crime is really frustrating. He's lost Terese, Amy and Xanthe now, all left him or gone away and he's STILL doing the same things. Redemption is usually a major part of a character arc but with these two we just go round in circles. Hopefully it'll change.

----------

Anne N (15-01-2019), lizann (19-01-2019), tammyy2j (15-01-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

> not saying they should get rid of either, but they should develop them both and stop retreading the same ground over and over. Terese going from man to man became irritating to watch about a year ago and Garry continuously going back to crime is really frustrating. He's lost Terese, Amy and Xanthe now, all left him or gone away and he's STILL doing the same things. Redemption is usually a major part of a character arc but with these two we just go round in circles. Hopefully it'll change.


Agree mostly except Gary didn't lose Terese he broke up with her because she couldn't stay away from Paul. Xanthe left to study. He did lose Amy but I have a feeling they'll get back together

----------


## Danners9

> Agree mostly except Gary didn't lose Terese he broke up with her because she couldn't stay away from Paul. Xanthe left to study. He did lose Amy but I have a feeling they'll get back together


Lost, left, gone away. Those terms cover all three people.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours shock for Terese Willis as she finds out why Paul Robinson is avoiding her
Piper's meddling doesn't go down well.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...son-discovery/

Neighbours' Terese Willis sets the record straight with Paul Robinson next week after he starts avoiding her under instruction from her daughter Piper.

Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) becomes confused when Paul repeatedly finds excuses to stay away from her â and it's clear that she's missing their usual sparky interactions.

Unbeknown to Terese, the bad boy is keeping his distance at the insistence of Piper (Mavournee Hazel), who doesn't want her mum stressed out by more romantic dramas after she's made the decision to reunite with Leo Tanaka.

When Terese confides in Piper about how Paul (Stefan Dennis) is being standoffish, Piper finally comes clean and admits that she's the one who ordered him to stay away.

Terese rebukes Piper for interfering in her relationships and is quick to clarify things with Paul, explaining that he doesn't need to stay away after all.

Terese is keen to show that she and Paul can be friends, but it seems that she may already be having doubts about getting back together with his son.

As Terese tries to convince herself that she genuinely wants Leo, her other ex Gary Canning is on hand with some surprising advice â suggesting that she's second-guessing too much and overthinking a good thing with Leo.

Realising their relationship could use a bit more passion, Terese turns on the heat with Leo â but is she fooling herself?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Thursday, January 31 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

Bossy7 (31-01-2019), MellBee (21-01-2019), Ruffed_lemur (22-01-2019), tammyy2j (31-01-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

Terese deserves to end up with no one and to think I felt really sorry for her with what Lauren and Brad did to her  :Angry:  :Thumbsdown:

----------

kaz21 (31-01-2019), lizann (01-02-2019)

----------


## Rowdydog12

Surely Paul and his son can find a better woman than Terese? Must be desperate times in good old Erinsborough..  :Searchme:

----------

kaz21 (31-01-2019), lizann (01-02-2019), tammyy2j (06-02-2019)

----------


## AyeMada

Neighbours Spoilers: Terese Willis And Paul Robinson Heat Up

https://celebratingthesoaps.com/neig...inson-heat-up/

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Terese Willis dumps Leo Tanaka and reunites with Paul Robinson in big week
Leo is left devastated and feels badly betrayed.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...-paul-outcome/

Neighbours finally resolves Terese Willis's complicated love triangle next week as she decides that she wants to be with Paul Robinson.

Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) is honest about her feelings at last after ending her relationship with Paul's son Leo Tanaka.

The major developments come after Leo (Tim Kano) surprises Terese by proposing to her just before Valentine's Day.

Terese can't hide her shock as Leo creates the perfect romantic setting and drops down on one knee, which proves to be a big mistake as she turns him down.

When Terese later shares another moment of sexual tension with Paul (Stefan Dennis), she decides to go a step further and ends things with Leo altogether â leaving him devastated as their romance comes to an abrupt end.

Leo has no idea that Terese's feelings for his dad are the reason that she called things off, but she's later completely honest in a heart-to-heart with Paul.

Terese tells Paul that she can't stop thinking about him and didn't feel comfortable stringing Leo along for any longer.

Terese's honesty finally brings her and Paul together, as they agree to make a go of their relationship and find a way to break the news to Leo gently.

Unfortunately, the pair's plans go badly wrong when Leo walks in on them kissing and is left shellshocked. 

Will Leo ever be able to forgive them for this?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, February 12 and Friday, February 15 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5*.

----------

Bossy7 (04-02-2019), MellBee (04-02-2019), Ruffed_lemur (05-02-2019), tammyy2j (06-02-2019)

----------


## CookieTargaryen

After all this build-up, I think Terese and Paul as a couple are completely underwhelming. They used to have some chemistry but it's forced and boring now IMO.

----------

Bossy7 (15-02-2019), kaz21 (06-02-2019), lizann (06-02-2019), tammyy2j (06-02-2019)

----------


## Rowdydog12

Oh god the daddy , son swapsaroozies again. Cant this Pelican find a new bloke somewhere else?

----------

Bossy7 (15-02-2019)

----------


## lizann

be great if paul dumped terese and put his kids like leo first

----------

badirene (11-02-2019), kaz21 (06-02-2019)

----------


## Danners9

I feel they've really messed this up.

Terese and Paul first time around, fine. Makes sense. Let it go and see what happens.
Terese and Gary. Meh, okay.. but we'll see. Could be a nice odd couple and gives Gary a new dimension. 
Cheats on him with Paul. Drama but they are losing the audience here. I think most would want to see a happy ending one way or anyother but at this point they are creating drama for drama's sake.
Leaves Paul for Leo. Now we're totally disinterested. I struggle to accept a son would want his Dad's ex, and a Dad's ex would want to go with his Son.. something right out of a magazine you see at the hairdressers.
Leaves the son for the dad again. Urgh. How is her reputation in the street not completely ruined?


Edit:
They did similar with Mark-Paige-Jack too. One way then the other, Mark missed out on dating Elly at the time because he was hung up on Paige, conflict between the two guys, and she largely escapes blemish-free. At least she had the good grace to realise she'd created a mess and leave ;)

----------

Anne N (07-02-2019), badirene (11-02-2019), CookieTargaryen (07-02-2019)

----------


## CookieTargaryen

They used to do couples so well on this show - Tyler and Piper took a long time to get together, but it was well done for the most part. But in the last few years they've had the stupid Amber/Daniel/Josh triangle, which had a very unsatisfying outcome IMO, especially with the way Daniel ended up with Imogen because she tried to manipulate everyone to get him. Then Mark/everyone/everyone because the guy has been engaged to half the street. The Mark/Paige/Elly/Jack/Stef merry-go-round was another fizzer, and now Mark's marrying Elly and I'm like, huh? How did that even happen?

----------

Anne N (07-02-2019), badirene (11-02-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours reveals surprise link between Terese Willis and newcomer Vance
There's a twist to the tale when Roxy arrives.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...bernethy-link/

Neighbours has revealed that Terese Willis has a surprising connection with new character Vance Abernethy.

Former Home and Away star Conrad Coleby has been cast in the guest role of Vance, who'll be introduced as the boyfriend of new regular Roxy Willis.

The storyline begins next week when Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) receives a visit from her former sister-in-law Gemma Willis, who's Roxy's mum.

Beth Buchanan has briefly reprised the role of Gemma, who was last seen on the Aussie soap in 1991 â then known as Gemma Ramsay.

Gemma reveals that she'd like Roxy (Zima Anderson) to move to Melbourne and stay with Terese, believing that she's the ideal person to get the wild child on the straight and narrow.

When Terese sees Roxy's rebellious behaviour first hand, she's not too sure whether she wants the responsibility of dealing with her dramas. 

Despite this, Gemma pushes the issue â insisting that Terese's own troubled youth in Darwin will mean that she's best placed to get Roxy back on track.

Terese eventually agrees to a trial period and later opens up to her daughter Imogen (Ariel Kaplan) about her teenage years.

Imogen is surprised as Terese reveals that an old boyfriend led her down a wild path back in the day.

Terese and Imogen are both unaware that this man â Vance â is now Roxy's older lover. Is there trouble ahead when Vance inevitably comes to Ramsay Street?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, April 29 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Bossy7 (23-04-2019)

----------


## Danners9

> Digital Spy article:
> 
> 
> *Neighbours reveals surprise link between Terese Willis and newcomer Vance
> There's a twist to the tale when Roxy arrives.*
> 
> https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...bernethy-link/
> 
> 
> Imogen is surprised as Terese reveals that an old boyfriend led her down a wild path back in the day.



Oh yeh, a REAL surprise.

----------

kaz21 (22-04-2019), lizann (23-04-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Terese Willis infuriates Paul and Roxy with the truth about Vance
It's confession time.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ce-confession/

Neighbours fans will see Terese Willis face a furious backlash next week as her secret past with Vance Abernethy is finally revealed.

Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) is forced to come clean with her partner Paul Robinson and her niece Roxy as Vance's stolen horse drama comes to a head.

Next week, Terese panics when she learns that Vance (Conrad Coleby) is planning to sell the stolen horse to Pierce Greyson.

Not wanting Pierce to be drawn into the mess, Terese warns Vance that she'll call the police unless he cancels the sale. Vance seems willing to call her bluff, but Pierce ends up steering clear regardless following an eleventh-hour warning from Chloe Brennan.

Later, Leo Tanaka is shocked to discover that Vance has stolen money from the bar. When Leo spreads the word about Vance's dodgy behaviour, Paul calls the police and warns Roxy that her beloved boyfriend has robbed and left her.

Back at the stables, Terese hears the sound of nearby police sirens and urges Vance to run before it's too late. Although Vance tries to convince Terese to join him, she refuses and stays behind to explain everything to the police once he has fled.

With obvious questions being raised about why Terese was so involved in Vance's antics, she reluctantly comes clean to Roxy and Paul that Vance was her first love.

As the truth sinks in, Roxy lashes out at her aunt â bitterly blaming her for the heartbreak she's experiencing over Vance's abrupt departure.

Paul is also furious over Terese's secrecy, pointing out the hypocrisy of her recent demands for total honesty in their relationship. 

Paul also wants to know if Terese's feelings for Vance were rekindled â forcing her to admit that she experienced a nostalgic pang for Vance but didn't act on it. Nevertheless, will Terese's confessions leave her relationship on rocky ground?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Thursday, June 13 and Friday, June 14 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MandaPanda (03-06-2019), MellBee (04-06-2019)

----------


## Rowdydog12

Zzzzzzz cant she just leave already?

----------

MellBee (04-06-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours lines up proposal drama for Terese Willis and Paul Robinson
Will this get their relationship back on track?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...nson-proposal/

Neighbours' Terese Willis proposes to Paul Robinson next week in a desperate bid to get their relationship back on track.

Fans are about to see the couple sensationally hit the rocks when a dramatic exit for Vance Abernethy leads to Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) coming clean to Paul about their secret past.

Paul (Stefan Dennis) is horrified to hear that Vance was Terese's first love many years ago. He's also miffed to hear that old feelings were stirred up for Terese, even though she didn't act on them.

Next week, the revelations keep on coming when Sheila Canning lets slip to Roxy Willis that Terese and Vance shared an intimate dance at The Waterhole.

When vengeful Roxy reports this back to Paul, he continues to give Terese the cold shoulder and puts off plans to move back in with her after a few days apart.

Roxy stirs up even more trouble when she lets Paul know that Terese had an old photo of herself and Vance hidden among her work documents â another tell-tale sign that she has been thinking about him way too much.

With so many layers to this troubling situation, Paul is livid that Terese has been keeping secrets from him and he starts to question whether their love is genuine and long-lasting. 

Determined to find any way to prove that Paul is the one for her, Terese gets down on one knee and asks him to marry her. Will Paul say yes?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, June 21 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (10-06-2019), Ruffed_lemur (10-06-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Exclusive: Neighbours star Rebekah Elmaloglou reveals surprise outcome to Terese's marriage proposal
She's about to ask Paul Robinson to marry her.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...paul-proposal/

Neighbours star Rebekah Elmaloglou has revealed that Terese Willis will be "devastated" when Paul Robinson turns down her spontaneous marriage proposal.

Terese pops the question to Paul later this week as she tries to get their relationship back on track after their recent crisis, but he's suspicious over her motives and turns her down.

Viewers have seen Terese face a backlash from her loved ones after keeping quiet over her secret romantic past with Roxy's lover Vance Abernethy, who has just done a runner from Erinsborough.

Speaking to Digital Spy about the proposal outcome, Rebekah explained: "Terese is devastated when Paul says no. Her ego has been crushed. Paul says no for a good reason, though â that she's just clinging to something in the hope that he doesn't suspect anything about Vance.

"It's a last-ditch attempt to convince Paul that everything is alright and that she won't go down that path with Vance. She definitely does it for the wrong reasons. Terese wants to get married, but going about it that way is probably not the best thing. She's pretty upset."

It's not all bad news for fans of the pair's relationship, as Paul eventually agrees to move back in with Terese after spending a few days sulking at the hotel.

Asked whether she'd like to film a big wedding for Terese and Paul at some point, Rebekah replied: "I think so. I'd love to know how on Earth we'd do it, though. I think we'd elope to Vegas or something.

"If Paul and Terese stay together, I don't think it will be all fairytales. It will undoubtedly be tumultuous. We always said to [Neighbours producer] Jason Herbison: 'Please don't put them together â we don't want them to get boring'. 

"We really don't want that. If they are going to stay together, we need to keep the angst and drama there."

Stefan Dennis, who plays Paul, added: "Paul and Terese are always in trouble and that's the beauty of them. The great thing about them is that they are so dynamic and so passionate that you just don't know what the future holds with them.

"We love the rocky ground. As actors, it gives us more to play with and more fun to have. It is nice to see them come together and unite, but then we are always waiting for the next thing to come their way and break them up. As actors, it's definitely more fun when we are at each other's throats."

Even so, Rebekah told us that she's glad Terese didn't cheat on Paul with Vance in the recent storyline.

She explained: "There was definitely temptation there to a certain degree, but I think it was about that feeling of once being so carefree. It also didn't help that he was walking around topless! But I don't think Terese is stupid. 

"I am glad they didn't go down the affair route. I think Terese has got a bit of a reputation as it is anyway, so I think it would have taken it to another level. 

"I know I just said Terese isn't that stupid, but actually, she slept with Paul a week before her wedding! Who knows what will happen down the track? But for now, I am glad they didn't."

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, June 21 and Monday, June 24 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia)*.

----------

MellBee (17-06-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

In the early days Terese was likeable but now she's horrible. Forcing Vance to leave because it makes her uncomfortable - who cares if Roxy has her heart shattered. Such a selfish nasty woman

----------

kaz21 (19-06-2019)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> In the early days Terese was likeable but now she's horrible. Forcing Vance to leave because it makes her uncomfortable - who cares if Roxy has her heart shattered. Such a selfish nasty woman


Terese forced Vance to leave because of the stolen race horse.

----------

kaz21 (19-06-2019)

----------


## Rowdydog12

It would be good if Terese left the show or the Tram fell on her after a cyclone or something.

----------


## Aussieguy

> Terese forced Vance to leave because of the stolen race horse.



That was the reason given but not the real reason,just convenient for Terese. Selling a stolen horse is small fry compared to Paul's criminal resume.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> That was the reason given but not the real reason,just convenient for Terese. Selling a stolen horse is small fry compared to Paul's criminal resume.


The horse was worth LOADS of money and the police were after him.  Terese even helped him get away.  She has confessed to her involvement with Vance too, so it's still inconvenient for her.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours revisits Terese Willis's alcoholism after Lassiters scandal
Will she slip back into old habits?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ism-revisited/

Neighbours will revisit Terese Willis's issues with alcohol next week.

Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) is tempted to start drinking again as she struggles with the crisis that is currently engulfing Lassiters.

As we've previously revealed, Terese is about to stand down from the hotel in the wake of hidden cameras being discovered in the rooms.

Terese struggles with being unemployed in the aftermath, feeling useless to her loved ones at Number 22 now that she doesn't have a job.

Although Paul, Roxy and Harlow all kindly try to boost Terese's mood, it's not long before she finds herself alone when everyone else heads out for the day.

Feeling sorry for herself, Terese opens the fridge and feels severely tempted when she sees a bottle of wine inside.

The next day, Terese feels ashamed over how close she came to falling off the wagon. She tries her best to get her life back on track, but worse news comes when she is formally charged by the police for her part in covering up the hidden camera scandal.

Terese is further humiliated when Pierce Greyson (Tim Robards) takes the opportunity to denounce her at a public forum.

Hitting rock bottom, Terese's thoughts turn back to alcohol and she reaches for the bottle of wine. Will she give into temptation this time?

Neighbours aired an alcoholism storyline for Terese in 2015, when she was struggling with problems in her marriage to then-husband Brad. She later sought help by attending AA meetings.

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, November 12 and Wednesday, November 13 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

lyndapym (04-11-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours signs up Rebekah Elmaloglou's son for guest role
"I'll enjoy sharing that with him."*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...on-guest-role/

Neighbours star Rebekah Elmaloglou has revealed that her son will be making a special guest appearance on the soap.

The actress opened-up about the show's plans for 2020, explaining that her son is set to pop up and that she is very excited to share the screen with him.

"My son, Kai, also has a small guest role on Neighbours next year, which is lovely â so I'll enjoy sharing that with him," Rebekah told Inside Soap.

The Terese Willis star also spoke about anniversary plans for Neighbours this year, as the soap will be marking its 35th anniversary.

Speaking about how involved she is with anniversary episodes, Rebekah teased: "During our 35th anniversary week, Terese has a lot going on, particularly with all of our returning guest cast â some really fun stories, as well as unexpected drama!"

The actress also spoke about what 2020 holds in store for Terese in general, revealing that she has "lots on her plate" with Paul, while Harlow will face some "tragic circumstances" as Terese becomes her pillar.

On top of that, Roxy will "provide a lot of frustration", while Ned "puts some of the locals in danger".

As for her new year's resolutions for Terese, Rebekah mused: "Don't sweat about the small things, and don't give up on Paul. They've been through so much to get to this stage â and I can't do another wedding!"

*Neighbours airs on Channel 5 (UK) and 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (01-01-2020), Ruffed_lemur (02-01-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours reveals dramatic gun storyline as Rebekah Elmaloglou's real-life son joins the show
Meet Caden!*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...kai-gun-story/

Neighbours has revealed the official details of Rebekah Elmaloglou's real-life son Kai joining the show for a guest appearance.

Rebekah, who plays fan favourite Terese Willis, recently announced that Kai would have a small role in the soap.

Show bosses have now announced that Kai will be playing Caden Hutchins, one of the participants of the local Buddy Club.

Dramatic scenes next week see Toadie Rebecchi (Ryan Moloney), David Tanaka (Takaya Honda) and Kyle Canning (Chris Milligan) all left alarmed when a gun goes off at the children's club.

Mercifully, nobody is injured by the gunshot, but the big question is where the weapon came from in the first place.

After doing some investigating, Kyle discovers that Caden got the gun from his sister's car.

The dangerous weapon had been mistaken for a toy gun, with nobody realising the terrible consequences that could have unfolded.

Kyle does the right thing by taking this information straight to the local police.

Shortly afterwards, Ned Willis receives a threatening text from his new nemesis Zenin. Could it all be connected?

Rebekah previously told Inside Soap: "My son, Kai, has a small guest role on Neighbours [in 2020], which is lovely â so I'll enjoy sharing that with him."

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, February 7 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (27-01-2020)

----------


## Aussieguy

Since when it Terese a fan favourite  :Ponder:  :Lol:

----------

kayuqtuq (27-01-2020), MellBee (27-01-2020)

----------


## Perdita

> Since when it Terese a fan favourite


She is quite popular, I think .. I sure like her a lot

----------


## Aussieguy

> She is quite popular, I think .. I sure like her a lot


I suppose, just got the impression from these boards that's she's not too popular. She has been more likeable of late though.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Terese Willis gets suspicious over Paul and Jane's connection
Is she right to be worried?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...lis-paul-jane/

Neighbours fans will see Terese Willis question her marriage next week after making a concerning discovery about Paul Robinson.

Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) fears the worst when she discovers that Paul has written a loving letter to Jane Harris, under the guise of 'Richard', to make her feel better about her catfish drama.

Upcoming episodes see Paul (Stefan Dennis) discover that his former nemesis Mannix Foster was responsible for conning Jane.

Feeling guilty as Mannix only targeted Jane (Annie Jones) to get back at him, Paul goes all-out to make sure that Jane gets her money back.

Paul also tries to make Jane feel better by writing a final letter from 'Richard', which apologises for mistreating her. The note also promises that 'Richard' had genuine feelings for Jane, which Paul hopes will stop her from feeling so embarrassed.

Although Paul's intention is to give Jane the closure she needs, the letter ends up reigniting her feelings for 'Richard' all over again.

Unaware that Paul was behind the note, Terese decides to help Jane by passing on the details of her husband's PI, allowing her to investigate further.

Paul is determined that Jane can't know the truth of the situation, so he comes clean to Terese in the hope that she'll stop interfering.

When Terese reads the letter that Paul wrote, she's very unsettled about the contents and can't help fearing that he still has feelings for Jane. Could this cause tension for the Robinsons' marriage?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, March 11 and Thursday, March 12 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (10-03-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Neighbours to revisit Terese Willis's alcoholism story
Chloe Brennan finds Terese in time.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ory-revisited/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours will be revisiting Terese Willis' alcoholism storyline.

Back in 2015, Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) turned to alcohol to cope with her problems while married to Brad and later attended AA meetings.

Her recent marital problems and stress resulting from her separation from her husband Paul Robinson (Stefan Dennis) leads Terese to consider drinking again.

10 Peach viewers have recently seen Terese angrily kick out Harlow Robinson (Jemma Donovan), after Harlow betrayed her trust and conspired with Paul, who has been focused on winning Terese back.

In upcoming scenes, Terese regrets the way she reacted towards Harlow and tries to apologise, but Harlow snubs the apology in favour of being by her grandfather Paul's side.

The whole situation with Paul leaves Terese feeling very down and shaky, and she thinks about turning to alcohol again.

But Chloe Brennan (April Rose Pengilly), back after a break in Adelaide, comes across Terese and stops her, pouring the wine away.

Chloe is there for Terese, but it's not long before an email adds to Terese's stress. She is forced to attend the Lassiters Summit together with Paul.

Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, November 3 and Thursday, November 4 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK), and Monday, October 25 and Tuesday, October 26 at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------

MellBee (25-10-2021)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Neighbours star Rebekah Elmaloglou promises big story for Terese Willis
"It's very raw and emotional ? but I enjoy the challenge."

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...cohol-relapse/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours actress Rebekah Elmaloglou has teased a second major storyline for her character Terese Willis.

Regular visitors to Ramsay Street will know that she's currently relapsing back into alcoholism, but according to Elmaloglou, the soap's writers are keeping another "exciting plot" in their back pocket.

"For well over a year, Neighbours bosses have been telling me that they've got two massive storylines coming up for Terese," she recently told Inside Soap.

"So I've been hanging around in the background of everyone else's plots for a while, and now that this storyline has come, it's hit me like a ton of bricks! And there's still another massive, exciting plot which they keep putting off for various reasons..."

Those reasons were left unsaid, but further along her interview, Elmaloglou weighed in on portraying the "vulnerable" aspects of Terese: "I find it quite difficult. It's showing a really vulnerable side to her, so that's far more tricky than playing her just normal and going to work. It's very raw and emotional ? but I enjoy the challenge.

"This story just goes to show that temptation is always there," she reflected. "It's all down to what's going on in your life, and how the stresses you encounter can pull you back.

"Awful things happen, and Terese fights it ? but it's always a massive struggle."

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------

Aussieguy (09-11-2021), MellBee (07-11-2021), Ruffed_lemur (07-11-2021)

----------


## Pantherboy

Metro article:


Will Terese die in Neighbours?

It's the Police Ball this week in Erinsborough and Terese finds herself on a rapid downward spiral when she allows herself one dance with Paul, but becomes quickly overwhelmed.

When Glen finds her drunk and rambling about getting back together with Paul, Glen drives her home, not wanting Terese to make decisions in her drunken state.

Later in the week, when Paul tells Terese that he feels closer to her, he asks if she will try marriage counselling.

Surprised that Paul is willing to do something he'd usually be against, Terese considers the idea. Glen is firmly against the idea and lets Terese know what he thinks?

When Terese accepts Paul's proposal, during their first session, it's apparent they each have different goals.

When Terese shares a blunt assessment of Paul's many mistakes, Paul fires back and the pair wind up in a nasty, heated spiral of conflict.

Later in the week, desperate to escape her pain, Terese lies to everyone about where she plans to spend Christmas. When her family learns she's orchestrated a solo Christmas, they're concerned and a frenzied rush to find Terese begins.

It's Harlow that eventually finds Terese drowning her sorrows on the rooftop of Lassiters, but only adds to her angst when she's determined to show Terese the Private Investigator's report on Glen? in a drunken and emotional outburst, Terese throws the report off the building, over balances and is hanging on for dear life on the side of the building!

Will Terese see 2022? Or is this the end for one of Ramsay Street's much loved residents?


EDIT: The Digital Spy article (including pictures):

Neighbours reveals huge season finale cliffhanger for Terese Willis
Terese is in danger on Christmas Day.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...s-cliffhanger/

----------

Aussieguy (27-11-2021), MellBee (26-11-2021), Ruffed_lemur (27-11-2021)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Neighbours to revisit Terese and Glen's romantic chemistry in 2022
Will they get together?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...-romance-2022/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours looks to be revisiting the romantic chemistry between Terese Willis and Glen Donnelly.

In upcoming scenes, Terese will be agitated at all the babysitting people are doing following the incident on the rooftop, and asks that everyone just gives her some time and space to herself.

That's when Glen turns up and discovers a dangerous secret that leaves Terese feeling embarrassed and exposed. She fully expects him to judge her for it, but instead he provides her compassion and support.

The two spend an evening playing cards together and realise that their chemistry is still intact, leaving them both feeling uneasy.

Speaking exclusively to Digital Spy about the possibility of a reconciliation between the pair, Terese actress Rebekah Elmaloglou said: "She feels very comfortable with Glen and she's able to have a laugh and feel more like herself. Plus, they both share the same addiction so he knows exactly what she is going through.

"It would certainly shake things up [if the two characters got together], which would be fun to play."

Of course, Glen has been up to some dodgy things himself, especially when it comes to Terese's currently estranged relationship with Paul Robinson, like hiding the ring in order to keep them apart.

Understandably, Harlow doesn't trust Glen at all, and has been snooping around to try and get some dirt on him. Will she stop them getting back together?

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------


## Danners9

Just what her character needs. Another affair with a relative of her husband.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Neighbours' Terese sparks opposition with surprise offer for Glen
Melanie isn't impressed when she hears Terese's proposal.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...urprise-offer/

Neighbours spoilers follow for UK and Australian viewers.

Neighbours' Terese Willis will face strong opposition from Melanie Pearson after she makes Glen Donnelly a huge offer.

In scenes airing later in January, Melanie (Lucinda Cowden) will notice Glen's intense behaviour after Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) discovers her missing wedding ring, which had been found by Glen (Richard Huggett) back on the beach in Queensland.

Glen secretly kept hold of the ring, hoping to keep Terese and her estranged husband ? and his half-brother ? Paul Robinson (Stefan Dennis) apart, although his secret will come under threat from Harlow Robinson (Jemma Donovan) this week.

When Melanie also begins to ask questions, Glen's feelings of guilt will be piqued, but he denies to Melanie that he has any feelings for Terese.

Melanie, however, doesn't buy it and she only grows more suspicious of Terese and Glen's budding connection.

The next day, Glen feels thrown when Terese suddenly offers him a room at her home and asks him to be her sober companion.

When Melanie hears Terese's offer, she strongly urges Glen to turn Terese down as he obviously has feelings for her, and moving in with her will only make the situation even more complicated.

But will Glen heed Melanie's words, or will he take the plunge and get even closer to Terese?

Whether Terese and Glen do end up becoming a couple remains to be seen, but actress Rebekah Elmaloglou has previously told Digital Spy that the pair certainly have a lot in common, not least their shared alcohol addiction.

"It would certainly shake things up [if the two characters got together], which would be fun to play," she teased.

But is Terese and Paul's marriage really over? The actress confirmed that Terese is still feeling "incredibly angry" with Paul about everything that has happened.

"Over their relationship, they have developed deep feelings for each other so when Paul does something that hurts her, she really feels it," she explained.

Neighbours airs these scenes on Thursday, January 13 at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Monday, January 17 at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------

Aussieguy (04-01-2022), MellBee (03-01-2022), Ruffed_lemur (03-01-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Neighbours to bring in Terese Willis's estranged mother
Estelle visits Erinsborough next week.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...elle-petrides/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours bosses have announced that Terese Willis's estranged mother will be paying a visit to Ramsay Street.

Show chiefs have cast Maria Mercedes in the role of Estelle Petrides, who makes her first appearance on UK screens next week.

Estelle's arrival comes as tensions between Terese and her estranged husband Paul Robinson are getting worse.

Terese is furious when she finds out that Paul has been hiding assets to prepare for their upcoming divorce.

Annoyed that Paul plans to cheat her out of a fair settlement, Terese considers a way to take her revenge. However, she soon changes her mind and realises that it's not worth stooping to Paul's level.

Terese's attention shifts when she unexpectedly comes face-to-face with Estelle, who has arrived in Erinsborough.

Terese is unsettled over the surprise family reunion, even when Estelle claims that she has turned up to support her through this difficult time.

When Terese contacts her brother Nick, she discovers the real story ? Estelle is homeless and needs someone to support her.

Although initially disappointed, Terese wants to work to mend her relationship with Estelle, but it's unclear whether she'll ever be able to trust her mother.

Aside from Terese's brother Nick making appearances in 2015 and 2017, Neighbours has rarely explored her family background.

Viewers will now see Estelle in the thick of the action, as Terese's storylines with Paul and her new partner Glen Donnelly take some twists and turns in the weeks ahead.

Maria Mercedes already has a history with Neighbours as she played Carmella Cammeniti's mother Lucia for guest appearances between 2004 and 2007.

Neighbours airs these scenes on Thursday, May 26 and Friday, May 27 at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Tuesday, June 21 and Wednesday, June 22 on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------

MellBee (16-05-2022), Ruffed_lemur (16-05-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Neighbours' Terese Willis to make new discovery in Paul divorce storyline
Paul's latest scheme has been rumbled.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...-paul-divorce/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

The bitter divorce between Paul and Terese in Neighbours shifts up a gear next week, but it looks like they may both make peace with it by the time the week draws to a close.

It is the mysterious Sapiko & Bazz Holdings that causes problems. This is the business that Paul has funneled a lot of his assets into, and Terese has been suspicious that all may not have been how it seemed with it.

She is proven right next week when she hears that the company has gone bust, and that sets alarm bells off that the whole thing was just a ruse by Paul to stop her from getting her hands on his money.

She learns the truth thanks to some investigating from Toadie and Byron, but the one thing missing is the proof she needs to catch her ex-husband out.

Paul, who is distracted by David being sent to prison, is in no mood to hear Terese?s accusations and he attempts to throw her off the scent.

But Leo has grown tired of seeing how his dad treats people and calls him out on his actions, prompting Paul to rethink what he has been doing.

Paul now knows that it is time he put family first, so he decides to approach Terese with an offer ? a decent payout if she allows him to buy her out of the hotel.

After some soul searching with Glen and Chloe, Terese decides that the offer is too good to turn down and that accepting is the best thing she can do to give herself the fresh start that she needs.

With the deal done, Paul and Terese can finally start to put their marriage behind them and focus on their future, and with only a few weeks of Neighbours left, it seems that any chance of reconciliation has now been and gone...

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 and streams on My5. In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 6.30pm on 10 Peach and streams on 10 Play.

----------

MellBee (20-06-2022)

----------

